# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Epidemija popustljivog odgoja

## Romy

Zanima me da li je netko čitao navedenu knjigu i kakvi su vam stavovi, kritike i osvrti na pročitano?

----------


## Marna

Nisam čitala navedeno. 
Nisam pristalica takvoga odgoja.
Sve, dakle, s mjerom.
Ne namjeravam dalje meketati kako je to divno, krasno, a RL je u oprečnosti.

----------


## ivorka

Nisam čitala. O čemu se ukratko radi u knjizi - pozitivno ili negativno gledanje na takvu vrstu odgoja?

----------


## Deaedi

Nisam čitala, a i ne namjeravam, jer mi naslov "Epidemija" zvuči kao da je popustljivi odgoj nešto loše.Ja mislim da nije, da je to jedini ispravni način odgoja.

----------


## Anci

> Nisam čitala, a i ne namjeravam, jer mi naslov "Epidemija" zvuči kao da je popustljivi odgoj nešto loše.Ja mislim da nije, da je to jedini ispravni način odgoja.


Ne znam jesi ozbiljna ili karikiraš, u svakom slučaju ne mislim da ti to misliš.   :Grin:

----------


## Vishnja

Ni čula, ni čitala. A baš me zanima.
A tema me posebno interesuje, baš ovih dana, kada ozbiljno razmišljam da svoj ultrapopustljivi odgoj ipak pomalo zauzdam. Čuvena priča o postavljanju granica u praktičnoj primeni. Jer, moja su deca divna, rasterećena, bistra i rečita, verujem upravo zbog demokratskog odnosa prema njima i činjenici da uvek imaju pravo na svoj stav i reč. Ipak, ta svetla medalja ima i drugu stranu - molbe da se nešto uradi baš tada kada ja smatram da treba često ne urode plodom, one imaju "sto kade", objašnjavale bi se satima, a moja pažnja i razne usluge (vode, maramicu, češkanje...) se traže i kad je već uveliko vreme za spavanje ili neke druge obaveze. Ukratko, vidim da su princeze odlično prepoznale moju popustljivu crtu i da žicaju benefit za sebe kadgod im se ukaže prilika. Jasno mi je da je to sasvim, prirodno, ali trenutno smo u fazi podsećanja da granice moraju postojati, da je poštovanje uzajamna stvar i da su već sasvim velike da puno toga odrade same...
Kako vi, koji takodje sebe stavljate u kategoriju popustljivih roditelja, plivate u ovoj vodi?

----------


## Joe

slažem se sa anci

rado ću pročitati knjigu ako naletim na nju, makar iz mog iskustva knjige koje se tako uhvate neke teze obično budu površno i senzacionalistički napisane.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam čitala, a i ne namjeravam, jer mi naslov "Epidemija" zvuči kao da je popustljivi odgoj nešto loše.Ja mislim da nije, da je to jedini ispravni način odgoja.
> 
> 
> Ne znam jesi ozbiljna ili karikiraš, u svakom slučaju ne mislim da ti to misliš.


Nisam za autoritativni odgoj. Popustljivi odgoj - ne znam baš šta bi to trebalo značiti. Nastojim u obitelji postići neku ravnopravnost. Nekad ja popustim na njene zahtjeve, nekad ona na moje, nekad muž na naše, i tako...
Mislim da je bitno da se svi u obitelji nauče popuštati u onim stvarima koje nisu najbitnije, a da se dosljednost zadržava samo kod bitnih stvari.

I da, dosta sam popustljiva. Npr. hoće još ostati u parku, a ja bi da idemo doma jer je već 8h. I sad, mislim si zašto da ne ostanemo: nastojim si postaviti obrnuto pitanje: a zašto da ne ostanemo? I onda kada shvatim da su razlozi vrlo banalni, i da stvarno neće svijet propasti ako večeramo 20 min kasnije, lakše je popustiti.

----------


## ms. ivy

vishnja, pročitaj juula.   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Deaedi
Po meni to nije permisivni, popustljivi odgoj. I ja samu sebe ubrajam u roditelje koji dosta izlaze djeci u susret, ali nisam permisivac   :Grin:  

Tebi se ostaje u parku, pa ostanete. I svima ok.

Po meni je permisivan odgoj onaj gdje roditelj sve prepušta djetetu, gdje mu ne postavlja granice. Odnosno svoje granice, da se izrazim ko julovka.

Koliko sam dosad shvatila, tvoje dijete je onako, prilično mirno.   :Smile:  
No da se počne tući u parku, da udari tebe, prijatelja i sl., ne vjerujem da ne bi reagirala nekako. Ne vjerujem da bi gledala sa strane i msilila kako ona samo ima visoku razinu potreba   :Grin:  

I ja isto nekad ostanem duže vani ako se njima ostaje, a i ja mislim da nije neka frka žuriti doma.
Nekad idemo pješice iz vrtića doma jero ne tako vole pa se vučeno po sat vremena.
A nekad ja kažem da moramo autom jer je ili 35 tupnjeva vani ili moramo negdje ići ubrzo... ili sam ja gladna   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Jedna stvar je autoritativni a druga autoritarni odgoj. A treća permisivni. Ovaj prvi je pravi ustvari i to treba znati postići. A tu opet postoji milijun nijansi. Oćeš ti to postići finim načinom ali da dijete zna tko je tko u kući ili ćeš nekakvom deračinom...naravno da je bolji ovaj prvi način. Permisivni odgoj je idiotski odgoj kojima će djeca do desete godine kakati po glavi. deadi, mislim da to nije to što ti pišeš.

Knjigu inače nisam pročitala, niti čula za nju. Samo sam uletila malo

----------


## Vishnja

> vishnja, pročitaj juula.


Pročitala, odavno...  :Smile:

----------


## Joe

ok, tema se zahuktala a nitko nije pročitao knjigu  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

a, tebe zanima praksa.  :Grin:   javi kad dođeš do rješenja.   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

ja nisam pročitala ali pročitat ću kad je nađem, zašto da ne.

Deaedi - baš sam iznenađena tvojim popustljivim odgojem, očekivala bih nešto strože od tebe   :Smile:   - više manje to su i moje metode, i za sad jako dobro funkcionira, moguće da to ovisi i o karakteru djeteta, pa mi imamo suradljivije primjerke

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi - baš sam iznenađena tvojim popustljivim odgojem, očekivala bih nešto strože od tebe    - više manje to su i moje metode, i za sad jako dobro funkcionira, moguće da to ovisi i o karakteru djeteta, pa mi imamo suradljivije primjerke


Ja sam ti vrlo popustljiva i nedosljedna mama, i sama se sebi čudim kako me dijete uopće sluša. Vjerojatno to ovisi o djetetu, moja cura je stvarno vrlo "poslušna", odnosno rekla bi vrlo "razumna", tako da se s njom može dogovoriti. Iako je ona vrlo težak pregovarač, puno dosljenija i nepopustljivija od svih nas.

----------


## ivorka

> ja nisam pročitala ali pročitat ću kad je nađem, zašto da ne.
> 
> Deaedi - baš sam iznenađena tvojim popustljivim odgojem, očekivala bih nešto strože od tebe    - više manje to su i moje metode, i za sad jako dobro funkcionira, moguće da to ovisi i o karakteru djeteta, pa mi imamo suradljivije primjerke


Stvarno ovisi o karakteru djeteta, ali i o dobi djeteta, utjecaju vrtića, naspavanosti, vremenskim prilikama i sl. dodala bih ja.   :Grin:   Moj stariji sin zna biti jako kooperativan i divno dijete 1-2 dana u tjednu (stvarno ovisi o vremenskim prilikama), tad se svi čudimo kako je "dobro dijete". Ali ima dana i situacija - sačuvaj bože. Ništa što inače funkcionira s njim - tada ne pali   :Evil or Very Mad:  Jednostavno ima loš dan ili se zapili za nešto ili protestira ili, ne znam ni sama...   :Sad:   Što je stariji i više pod utjecajem drugih vršnjaka - to gore. Ne znam, ja isto ko i vissnja razmišljam o promjeni našeg odnose - manje rasprave - više "čvrste ruke". 
Jasno da bi autoritativni odgoj bio ideal - ali kako ga postići (pročitala Juula - sve knjige i sve mi je jasno u teoriji, ali praksa   :/ ). 
Ne znam, željela bih čuti iskustva s malo "težom" djecom. Također i iskustva majki s dvoje i više djece.

----------


## seni

> ok, tema se zahuktala a nitko nije pročitao knjigu


a ni ne znamo koja knjiga, tko ju je napisao i tako to   :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Nisam još čitala, ali me zanima. Evo malo više o tome: 




> Dobro se osvrnite. Ne možete ući u trgovinu ili u restoran, a da tamo ne ugledate neraspoloženu djecu kako vrište, mrgode se, prkose roditeljima. Roditelji se, pak, ljute, žale i, nerijetko, očajnički nastoje ignorirati neposlušne, osorne potomke. Današnji svijet je prepun nezadovoljnih i nesretnih roditelja te djece koja pate, djece kojoj je dosadno, koja su nezadovoljna, nevesela, otuđena, emocionalno hladna, pa čak i nasilna. No tek onda kad se dogodi nešto katastrofalno, poput tragedije u američkoj srednjoj školi Columbine, ili nešto drugo o čemu svakog tjedna bruje mediji, postajemo spremni priznati da se s djecom događa nešto užasno.
> 
> Ova ozbiljna knjiga stiže u pravi čas, ona vam kazuje kako ćete spasiti dijete i sebe od jedne prave pošasti. Savjeti koje ćete u njoj pronaći nisu, međutim, ni slični onima koje su današnji roditelji navikli slušati. Epidemija popustljivog odgoja nije knjiga u kojoj ćete otkriti samo kako trebate, već i knjiga koja vam govori kako morate postupati prema djeci, objašnjava razlike između egocentričnosti i samopoštovanja; tumači zbog čega morate djecu zaštititi od medija; nudi strategije za spašavanje djece koja su se našla 'na rubu'. Epidemija popustljivog odgoja je poziv roditeljima da preuzmu odgovornost za svoju djecu i pruže im ono što stvarno trebaju da bi rasla i razvijala se, voljela. 
> 
> Robert Shaw je dječji i obiteljski psihijatar s privatnom praksom i voditelj Instituta za obitelj u Berkleyu, Kalifornija. Dječju psihijatriju je specijalizirao u bolnici Mt. Sinai u New Yorku i radio kao profesor na Medicinskom fakultetu Albert Einstein te bio upravitelj Službe za obiteljsko i dječje mentalno zdravlje.


Ne mislim da mogu kompetentno komentirati prije nego pročitam knjigu, ali evo samo nekih napomena o popustljivom odgoju općenito:

- često je lakše popustiti nego učiniti "pravu stvar" i dijete usmjeriti na odgovarajući način

- često neki roditelji imaju traume iz djetinjstva ako su dobivali batina i bili kruto odgajani, pa odlaze u drugu krajnost

- često premalo vremena provodimo s djecom, pa se ustručavamo u ono malo minuta provoditi neke odgojne mjere

Odgoj je zahtjevan i težak posao. Teško je naći ravnotežu, znam po sebi. Imam faze kad popustim (pa se relativno brzo resetiram i vratim u ravnotežu - klasičan primjer su kućanski poslovi). Ima faza i kad pretjeram sa zahtjevima (klasičan primjer je škola i ocjene). 

I tako, nema nam druge nego svu svoju pažnju usmjeravati na djecu i dati najbolje od sebe. Niti je svaki odgoj najbolji za svako dijete, niti će čitanje jedne knjige to bitno promijeniti (iako ja ovu namjeravam pročitati). Roditelj nikada ne smije dići ruke od djeteta. Puno je odgovornije (i teže) stalno biti budan i odgojne metode stalno 24sata dnevno pripasivati našem djetetu i našoj situaciji. Knjiga može pomoći da bolje razumijemo neke stvari, ali nema te knjige koja će umjesto nas odraditi odgoj. Nek nam je svima sa srećom...

----------


## seni

hoce li netko napokon reci koaj je to knjiga , tko je autor/ica, gdje se moze nabaviti?

----------


## Peterlin

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ok, tema se zahuktala a nitko nije pročitao knjigu 
> 
> 
> a ni ne znamo koja knjiga, tko ju je napisao i tako to


Kad sam izvlačila citat s interneta, ispalo mi je ovo:

Dr. Robert Shaw: Epidemija popustljivog odgoja

(autor je dječji psihijatar)

----------


## seni

super petrlin   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

> hoce li netko napokon reci koaj je to knjiga , tko je autor/ica, gdje se moze nabaviti?


Ovako kaže gugl   :Grin:  
http://www.superknjizara.hr/index.ph...=27728&naslov=

----------


## MGrubi

> Zašto su naša djeca nevesela, nezadovoljna, sebična… te kako im pomoći 
> 
> Dobro se osvrnite. Ne možete ući u trgovinu ili u restoran a da tamo ne ugledate *neraspoloženu djecu kako vrište, mrgode se, prkose roditeljima.* Roditelji se, pak, ljute, žale i, nerijetko, očajnički nastoje ignorirati neposlušne, osorne potomke. Današnji svijet je prepun nezadovoljnih i nesretnih roditelja te djece koja pate, djece kojoj je dosadno, koja su nezadovoljna, nevesela, otuđena, emocionalno hladna, pa čak i nasilna. No tek onda kad se dogodi nešto katastrofalno, poput tragedije u američkoj srednjoj školi Columbine, ili nešto drugo o čemu svakog tjedna bruje mediji, postajemo spremni priznati da se s djecom događa nešto užasno. 
> 
> Ova ozbiljna knjiga stiže u pravi čas, ona vam kazuje kako ćete spasiti dijete i sebe od jedne prave pošasti. Savjeti koje ćete u njoj pronaći nisu, međutim, ni slični onima koje su današnji roditelji navikli slušati. "Epidemija popustljivog odgoja" nije knjiga u kojoj ćete otkriti samo kako trebate, već i knjiga koja vam govori kako morate postupati prema djeci, objašnjava razlike između egocentričnosti i samopoštovanja; tumači zbog čega morate djecu zaštititi od medija; nudi strategije za spašavanje djece koja su se našla "na rubu". "Epidemija popustljivog odgoja" je poziv roditeljima da preuzmu odgovornost za svoju djecu i pruže im ono što stvarno trebaju da bi rasla i razvijala se, voljela. 
> 
> Robert Shaw je dječji i obiteljski psihijatar s privatnom praksom i voditelj Instituta za obitelj u Berkleyu, Kalifornija. Dječju psihijatriju je specijalizirao u bolnici Mt. Sinai u New Yorku i radio kao profesor na Medicinskom fakultetu "Albert Einstein" te bio upravitelj Službe za obiteljsko i dječje mentalno zdravlje. 
> 
> Stephanie Wood je bivša glavna urednica časopisa "Child". Pisala je o roditeljstvu i problemima obitelji u raznim publikacijama



iskreno, naslov me debelo odbija
ne smatram apsolutnu poslušnost dobrom za razvoj djeteta kao odgovorne osobe

cilj knjige je ok, možda je samo varka u naslovu, a možda autor pati za 'starim' vremenima kad su djeca bila dresirana ka psi

----------


## Trina

Nisu djeca bila dresirana ko psi nego se znalo tko je roditelj a tko dijete. Danas se sve pogubilo, svi imaju svakakvu ulogu, djeca su svakakva i dešavaju se odvratne stvari. Djeca se ne mogu odgajati sama

----------


## Peterlin

Istina je to što Trina kaže... društvo se mijenja tako brzo da ne stignemo uhvatiti korak.  Taman se prilagodimo nečemu, a iza ugla nas čeka novi izazov.

----------


## Marna

> a možda autor pati za 'starim' vremenima kad su djeca bila dresirana ka psi


MGrubi, ne treba zaključivati naprečac.
Trina je lijepo napisala.

Nemam ništa protiv toga da dijete razvija svoje mišljenje, samostalnost, stavove i dr., ali ono, upravo prkoseći zapravo traži da mu se postave jasni zahtjevi i granice.

Npr. ne namjeravam svojima kupiti pseću ogrlicu niti tražim bespogovornu poslušnost, ali reda treba biti.

Baš me zanima kako će se taj famozni popustljivi stil odgajanja (u cilju stvaranja samostalnih i odgovornih  individua), rezultirati budućnosti.

Mislim da nećemo puno čekati.
Vidim već naznake koje me plaše (i upozoravaju!) i kao roditelja, ali i profesionalno! Naglašavam da nisam apokaliptičar niti pesimist!

MGrubi, iskreno ti želim sreću, kao i dr. forumašicama koje podržavaju navedeni odgoj.

----------


## fegusti

> ne smatram apsolutnu poslušnost dobrom za razvoj djeteta kao odgovorne osobe


apsolutna poslušnost je odlika autoritarnog odgoja.
s djetetom treba znati pregovarati i biti mu pozitivan primjer.
ovo drugo nastojim biti a sposobnost pregovaranja mi je jako loša pa češće popustim (na dječju štetu).
moj je odgoj vrlo blizu popustljivog. ponekad i prijeđem granicu. :/

----------


## cvijeta73

permisivan odgoj svakako nije dobar odgoj. no, ja još uvijek smatram da je manje zlo od odgoja uz batine, strogog i ono nešto auto... koje ne valja (nikako da zapamtim koji auto... valja, akoji auto... ne valja   :Grin:  )
slažem se s ovim što je peterlin napisala:




> često je lakše popustiti nego učiniti "pravu stvar" i dijete usmjeriti na odgovarajući način 
> 
> - često neki roditelji imaju traume iz djetinjstva ako su dobivali batina i bili kruto odgajani, pa odlaze u drugu krajnost 
> 
> - često premalo vremena provodimo s djecom, pa se ustručavamo u ono malo minuta provoditi neke odgojne


mnogi se neće složiti, ali ja sam uvjerena da će traume i općenito, posljedice, biti ipak manje u ovom slučaju.

ne znam da li postoji kakvo istraživanje kako su odgajani mladi ljudi koji imaju neke devijacije u ponašanju (bilo agresivnost, narkomanija i sl). ovako, odoka, mi se čini da je većina njih ipak bila strogo odgajana. pa i taj permisivni odgoj je kao neka "novotarija" - jel tako? evo i trina kaže da se prije znalo tko je roditelj, a tko dijete.   :/

----------


## fegusti

još nešto... popustljiv odgoj nije moj odabir nakon što sam proučila odgojne modele pa se priklonila onom koji mi je najbliskiji već je sukladan mom karakteru.
ja prvo trebam osvijestiti ono što loše činim pa se protiv toga boriti. mijenjati sebe pa će se time pomijeniti i odgoj.

----------


## Peterlin

> ne znam da li postoji kakvo istraživanje kako su odgajani mladi ljudi koji imaju neke devijacije u ponašanju (bilo agresivnost, narkomanija i sl). ovako, odoka, mi se čini da je većina njih ipak bila strogo odgajana. pa i taj permisivni odgoj je kao neka "novotarija" - jel tako? evo i trina kaže da se prije znalo tko je roditelj, a tko dijete.   :/


Da, točno, stvari nisu crno-bijele. Nisu bile prije, nisu ni sada...

Sigurno je permisivan odgoj manje zlo od batina i autokratskog odgoja (jel to auto koji ne valja?), ali ako se djeci popušta zato što roditelji nisu uopće zainteresirani da ih odgajaju, nedostatak roditeljskog interesa je isto takvo zlo kao i batine, ako ne i gore. Očito, treba se znati što se podrazumijeva pod permisivnim odgojem.

Mislim da se ovo Trinino odnosilo na to da se prije znalo čija je odgovornost odgoj djeteta, a ne nužno da dijete nema pravo glasa. Ja sam to tako shvatila.

----------


## mamma san

Selim na Izazove roditeljstva.   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi, iskreno ti želim sreću, kao i dr. forumašicama koje podržavaju navedeni odgoj.



ja ne podržavam permisivni tj. popustiljivi odgoj
za mene to nije odgoj, to je izbjegavanje odgovornsti ka roditelja

moj odgoj se ne bazira na maksimalnoj poslušnosti, bazira se na osobnoj odgovornosti ... to ti je neka zlatna sredina između zapovjednog i poslušnog roditelja

----------


## Anci

Ovako nešto google izbaci. Ja mislim da je u principu tako:

AUTORITARAN – veliki roditeljski zahtjevi, nadzor nad djetetom,ne pružaju dovoljno topline i ljubavi
AUTORITATIVAN – postavljaju granice i provode nadzor, ali pokazuju toplinu i ljubav.
PERMISIVAN ( POPUSTLJIV) – roditelji od djece zahtijevaju malo,daju im preveliku slobodu

----------


## MGrubi

> AUTORITATIVAN – postavljaju granice i provode nadzor, ali pokazuju toplinu i ljubav.


kod mene sa malim naglascima:
-granice nisu novoformirane, one se samo objavljuju , i ne postoji nelogična kazna za kršenje granice, 'kazna' je logična posljedica kršenja granice
- maksimum korištenja pozitivnog usmjeravanja i suzdržavanje od negativne kritike
-dopustiti da dijete pokušava samo nešto učiniti sve dok moguće posljedice neće ozbiljno ugroziti zdravlje  i život djeteta
-stvaranje povjerenja

----------


## fegusti

nedostaje još INDIFERENTAN - zanemarivanje djetetovih potreba, nedovoljno ljubavi, nikakva ograničenja ni nadzor, dijete je prepušteno samo sebi

----------


## majoslava

meni je tesko kod tih knjiga uloviti sustinu odgajanja i sto je pisac u stvario htio reci...

kad sam dobila prvo dijete, poazljivo sam studirala juula, ali nikak nisam mogla pohvatati sto je htio reci i bila sam jako nesigurna u kojim situacijama kako reagirati prema djetetu, sto je dobro sto je lose...

sad kad imam doma  cetvero djece, nikad se i ne upitam da li radim dobro ili lose, nekako sm puno sigurnija u sebe...
i dobro roditejstvo dolazi sa iskustvom i osjecajem i s time kakva si osoba, a prvenstveno je najvaznija ljubav i davanje mogucnosti djeci da zauzmu mjesto...
nemam osjecaj da su mi knjige pomogle...
ili mozda ne vidim da jesu...

----------


## Trina

Pročitala sam ih i ja bezbroj i loša strana svega toga je što svaki od tih autora tupi svoje. Ja mislim da je bit svega upoznati svoje dijete toliko dobro da se znaš postaviti pravilno u svakoj situaciji, voditi se za instinktom. Dobro je znati dječju psihologiju pa kad imaš tako nekakve temelje onda je lakše. Ja još nisam naišla na knjigu za koju sam mogla reći da je to to i da mi je legla. Ali općenito mi je idiotski držati se knjiga i djecu odgajati na taj način. Puno stvari nije zapisano, ono nešto što stvoriš između jedinstvene sebe i jedinstvenog djeteta pa to nadograđuješ, to je to

----------


## joya22

> Puno stvari nije zapisano, ono nešto što stvoriš između jedinstvene sebe i jedinstvenog djeteta pa to nadograđuješ, to je to


Baš si to lijepo napisala Trina!!!     :Klap:  
Slažem se!!!

----------


## Svimbalo

Prekidam čitanje danas nabavljene knjige na 74.oj stranici ne bih li dala dobronamjeran savjet MGrubi da knjigu svakako izbjegava u širokom luku   :Wink:  
Čak je i za mene preekstreman  :/  Par crtica:
- ne priznaje dojenje (ili općenito hranjenje) na zahtjev iza trećeg mjeseca djetetova života
- protivnik je cosleepinga
- donekle zastupa cry out kao metodu uspavljivanja
- navodi ekstremne primjere (kao što je masakr u Columbine-u i slični, nama manje poznati slučajevi takvog školskog nasilja u SAD-u) kao argument tvrdnji da nas permisivni odgoj uništava, tj. stvara takve tinejdžere odnosno odrasle ljude

Od svega navedenog, najmanje mi je sjeo njegov stav oko dojenja, ali to me ne odbija toliko obzirom na to da će malo tko u knjizi takvog naslova potražiti savjet vezano za dojenje. Međutim, opisuje tamošnje prilike (i doživljava ih kao negativne) onakvima za kakve bi većina forumske populacije umrla da ih mi ovdje imamo   :Grin:   Navodi primjer žene koja se je osjećala loše zato jer je nekoliko patronažnih sestara, kad im je rekla da ne želi dojiti, ili da bar želi ubaciti bočicu tijekom noći kako bi se naspavala, u užasu odjurilo po savjetnika za dojenje i člana La Leche-a koji su je uvjeravali da će joj dojenje propasti zbog konfuzije bradavica (što on inače smatra, pojednostavljeno rečeno, marketinškim trikom, isto tako piše da bi se javnost manje trebala posvećivati tzv. manama adaptiranog mlijeka, a više nekim drugim stvarima  :shock: Zamislite kod nas ovakvo nešto, ha? Ostvarenje Rodinih snova   :Grin:  ). Dotičnoj je ženi savjetovao da se mani ćorava posla jer da je očito da dojenje šteti i njoj i djetetu, budući je njen stav prema dojenju negativan. Mhm... :/ 
Dakle, uglavnom sve suprotno onome za što se RODA zalaže, pa bi ponajprije članice ovu knjigu trebale izbjeći u svojoj lektiri.
Ali, ne biste vjerovali, protivi se doživljaju poroda kao medicinskog problema, no, mora mu se priznati da je to u skladu s teorijom koju iznosi, a o čemu su baš istodobno dok sam ja čitala te retke, pisale majoslava i Trina, a to je da majka treba slijediti svoj instinkt u svemu i prvenstveno tom instinktu vjerovati. Vezano za to se puno spotiče o one koje posprdno naziva "roditeljskim guruima" (dalo bi se pretpostaviti na koje autore prvenstveno misli   :Grin:  ), koji da su uvjerili mlade roditelje, ponajprije mame, da oni ne znaju ništa o roditeljstvu i da trebaju njihovu pomoć, potpuno zanemarujući činjenicu da svatko ima taj gut feeling (ovdje priča najviše o majci i njenoj urođenoj predispoziciji da prepozna potrebe djeteta, potpomognuta i hormonima). Tu se moram s njim složiti.
Još jedan point s kojim se slažem je (a onda završavam post i vraćam se knjizi) da je pogrešno pokušavati dječji život učiniti ugodnim 100% vremena, pogotovo na način da mu se ispunjava svaka želja, nebitno iz kojih motiva ("pravih"-zbog straha od toga da će se djetetu naštetiti ili "krivih"-zbog vlastite komocije). Na taj se način stvaraju narcisoidni tipovi (Anna Freud je o tome govorila) koji uvijek gledaju samo na ispunjenje svojih potreba ili alternativno, preosjetljivi ili čak klinički depresivni ljudi koji se ne znaju nositi sa grubom realnošću. A ona je takva (ovo su sad moje misli), prije ili kasnije, ma koliko se mi trudili to spriječiti tako što organiziramo ugodnu atmosferu i pogodno okruženje kod kuće, ili u školama (o čemu se priča na danskoj temi), to će se naše dijete susresti s nekom životnom neprilikom, pa ako je do tada živjelo pod staklenim zvonom, naravno da se s time neće znati nositi.
Sad idem, zanima me što slijedi na preostalih stotinjak + stranica.   :Smile:

----------


## tridesetri

nisam citala knjigu ali prema onome sto sam o njoj doznala pitam se koliko ta tema kod nas uopce moze biti shvacena. tip pise o necemu sto je problem u americi, gdje se vec najmanje 30 godina djecu odgaja ovako kako se kod nas tek pocelo.

roditelji koji su kao vecina nas, kao mali bili "dresirani", zeleci postupiti ispravnije, cesto upadnu u zamku popustljivosti. i to je ono sto se u americi sada dogadja - imaju cijelu generaciju mladezi "zeznute" popustljivim odgojem. 

kod nas su aktualne neke sasvim druge stvari, mi se npr. moramo nositi s mladezi koju je zeznuo rat, nasilje i sl. 
no cinjenica jest da se iz knjige, odnosno od amerikanaca sigurno moze nesto nauciti, ako nista drugo ne ponoviti iste greske.

----------


## tridesetri

> meni je tesko kod tih knjiga uloviti sustinu odgajanja i sto je pisac u stvario htio reci...
> ...


bas o ovome govorim. mnoge americke autore i njihove "metode" je jako tesko primjenjivati u nasem drustvu jer je ono naprosto potpuno drugacije. 

mislim da je upravo zato Juul toliko popularan kod nas, zato jer poznaje nasu sredinu, radio je s nasim ljudima i zna koji su nasi problemi.

----------


## tridesetri

obratite paznju na naslov originala:

The Epidemic: The Rot of American Culture, Absentee and Permissive Parenting, and the Resultant Plague of Joyless, Selfish Children

a prijevod: 

EPIDEMIJA POPUSTLJIVOG ODGOJA

 :/

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:  

e , koliko muke zadaju naši prijevodi
nekidan nisam skužila o kojem je filmu riječ, u orginalau je 'Taken', a naš prijevod: '96 sati'

tajk engleski naslov je sasvim jasan
zašto ga nisu preveli točno?

----------


## MGrubi

> da je pogrešno pokušavati dječji život učiniti ugodnim 100% vremena, pogotovo na način da mu se ispunjava svaka želja, nebitno iz kojih motiva ("pravih"-zbog straha od toga da će se djetetu naštetiti ili "krivih"-zbog vlastite komocije). Na taj se način stvaraju narcisoidni tipovi (Anna Freud je o tome govorila) koji uvijek gledaju samo na ispunjenje svojih potreba ili alternativno, preosjetljivi ili čak klinički depresivni ljudi koji se ne znaju nositi sa grubom realnošću. A ona je takva (ovo su sad moje misli), prije ili kasnije, ma koliko se mi trudili to spriječiti tako što organiziramo ugodnu atmosferu i pogodno okruženje kod kuće, ili u školama (o čemu se priča na danskoj temi), to će se naše dijete susresti s nekom životnom neprilikom, pa ako je do tada živjelo pod staklenim zvonom, naravno da se s time neće znati nositi.
> Sad idem, zanima me što slijedi na preostalih stotinjak + stranica.


odbaciti ću njegov stav o dojenju jer je totalno neinformiran po pitanju važnosti majčinog mljeka, i očito samo još jedna žrtva marketinga adaptiranog mljeka  8) 

slažem se da posao roditelja nije ugađanje, nego osposbljavanje djeteta na stvarni život
a to znači i nošenje sa negativnim situacijama

----------


## melange

> e , koliko muke zadaju naši prijevodi
> nekidan nisam skužila o kojem je filmu riječ, u orginalau je 'Taken', a naš prijevod: '96 sati'
> 
> tajk engleski naslov je sasvim jasan
> zašto ga nisu preveli točno?


zato što nije marketinški privlačan.
izgubio bi se među "otetima", "izgubljenima", "pogubljenima" i inima.
96sati je zvučan prijevod i ima izravnu i jasnu referencu na sadržaj filma.
(notting hill je isto bio sasvim jasan naslov  :Grin:  )

što se tiče originalnog naslova knjige i njegovog prijevoda, nikako se nije mogla ostaviti ona kobasica od naslova. radi se o prilagodbi (formatu naslovnice i tržištu). bit je sačuvana. i prodaje.

----------


## Marna

Možete prolistati uvod navedenoga naslova:
http://issuu.com/profil.hr/docs/name...fil/layout.xml

----------


## tridesetri

mozda onakav nije marketinski privlacan ali je ovakav posve netocan. da sam ja autor ove knjige ne bih dopustila ovako slobodan prijevod. u naslovu lijepo stoji: "The Rot of American Culture" i posve je jasno da su tu vaznu pojedinost izostavili iz marketinskih ralozga - po meni bezobraznih. a to pokazuje i mnogo postova na ovoj temi. ljudi od knjige ocekuju nesto drugo, a frajer lijepo pokusava rjesiti nesto sto je stvarno konkretan i goruci problem u americi.

----------


## Peterlin

> slažem se da posao roditelja nije ugađanje, nego osposbljavanje djeteta na stvarni život
> a to znači i nošenje sa negativnim situacijama


X

----------


## Peterlin

> mozda onakav nije marketinski privlacan ali je ovakav posve netocan. da sam ja autor ove knjige ne bih dopustila ovako slobodan prijevod. u naslovu lijepo stoji: "The Rot of American Culture" i posve je jasno da su tu vaznu pojedinost izostavili iz marketinskih ralozga - po meni bezobraznih. a to pokazuje i mnogo postova na ovoj temi. ljudi od knjige ocekuju nesto drugo, a frajer lijepo pokusava rjesiti nesto sto je stvarno konkretan i goruci problem u americi.


Istina! A nama je teško to i zamisliti, kako je njima tamo u Americi (kako kome, kao i kod nas   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Zapravo, pitanje je da li UOPĆE trebamo zamišljati. Slažem se da naslov dovodi ljude u zabludu.... Nije jedini. Već sam se previše puta nasadila kupujući knjige online, pa to više ne činim. Blažena knjižnica... (ali tamo još nema OVE knjige, provjerila sam kgz e-katalog).

----------


## leonisa

> Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   da je pogrešno pokušavati dječji život učiniti ugodnim 100% vremena, pogotovo na način da mu se ispunjava svaka želja, nebitno iz kojih motiva ("pravih"-zbog straha od toga da će se djetetu naštetiti ili "krivih"-zbog vlastite komocije). Na taj se način stvaraju narcisoidni tipovi (Anna Freud je o tome govorila) koji uvijek gledaju samo na ispunjenje svojih potreba ili alternativno, preosjetljivi ili čak klinički depresivni ljudi koji se ne znaju nositi sa grubom realnošću. A ona je takva (ovo su sad moje misli), prije ili kasnije, ma koliko se mi trudili to spriječiti tako što organiziramo ugodnu atmosferu i pogodno okruženje kod kuće, ili u školama (o čemu se priča na danskoj temi), to će se naše dijete susresti s nekom životnom neprilikom, pa ako je do tada živjelo pod staklenim zvonom, naravno da se s time neće znati nositi.
> Sad idem, zanima me što slijedi na preostalih stotinjak + stranica.  
> 
> 
> odbaciti ću njegov stav o dojenju jer je totalno neinformiran po pitanju važnosti majčinog mljeka, i očito samo još jedna žrtva marketinga adaptiranog mljeka  8) 
> 
> ...


a ja se moram sloziti. donekle  :Grin: 
mislim da je bitan trenutak.
stoga ne mogu bas ni stav contra dojenja na zahtjev nakon  x mjeseci gledati sa nekog nutritivnog aspekta vec zadovoljavanja djetetovih potreba (opcenito).
djetetov zivot moze biti ugodan i bez da mu se ispunjavaju sve zelje.
a na frustracije ce naici i pod "staklenim zvonom".
jos kao beba nece uspijeti dohvatiti svaku igracku pa ce se ili malo vise potruditi ili shvatiti da to ne moze.
uopce mi se ne svidja prerano oduzimanje djetetovog osjecaja sigurnosti.

imam (tek) trogodisnjakinju ali iskustva mi govore drugacije.
zadovoljavajuci njene potrebe (ne sve zelje) a pod njih i spada sigurno okruzenje, dosle smo do toga da je ona SAMA skinula pelene, dosta prije njenih vrsnjaka, sama na svoju inicijativu, prestala dojiti, imale smo priliku pa ju nisam odmah u nepoznatom okruzenju i situaciji ostavila u vrticu na spavanju vec smo dosle do toga da ga je sama trazila, nisam ju nikad ostavljala bakama i didama na moru ili preko vikenda pa me, eto, iznenadila kad je sama inzistirala da ide sa bakom i didom preko vikenda na more.
moj stav je da ako djetetu osiguramo sigurnost u samom startu ono ce prije biti odvaznije na nove pustolovine koje zivot pruza znajuci da bez obzira na bure i nevere ima uvijek sigurnu luku.
a sigurna okolina sigurno podrazumijeva i "ne".

----------


## Svimbalo

Slažem se s leo   :Smile:  
Međutim, on govori baš i o primjeru prepuštanja djetetu da samo odluči kad skinuti pelene kao o nečemu negativnom, navodeći kako je žalosno da se proizvode sve veći i veći brojevi (jednokratnih) pelena...
Ukratko, on je za red, rad i disciplinu od trećeg mjeseca života nadalje. Zato sam rekla da je i za moje pojmove preekstreman, iako se slažem s time da je pogrešan "moderni" stav da roditelja i dijete treba u svemu izjednačiti, da se gubi roditeljska uloga i ne zna tko je kome "nadređen". Ovo "nadređen" molim shvatiti uvjetno, ne pada mi na pamet bolji termin.

----------


## leonisa

pa postoji razlika izmedju pasivnog promatranja gdje dijete samo sa 6 godina otkriva da mu pelena ne treba i usmjeravanja i pracenja djeteta te davanja dijela odgovornosti djetetu da samo donese konacnu odluku na nacin da mu se da informacija (u ovom slucaju upozna sa tutom) ali i postuje njegova spremnost.
iz ovog sto si ti napisala o autoru cini mi se da ili povlaci krivu granicu ili ide u ekstreme u crno-bijelom svijetu.
i ne svidja mi se  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma znam da ti se ne sviđa, upozorila sam članice udruge   :Grin:  
Meni se sviđa poruka, odnosno konačni cilj koji on želi postići, ali mi se ne sviđaju metode i ne mogu se složiti s time da dojenje na zahtjev (da, zaboravih spomenuti da u jednom dijelu čak ikakvo dojenje nakon 6. og mjeseca života smatra nepotrebnim, da citiram "trebalo se već odviknuti"-samo nisam sigurna misli li samo na noćno ili općenito, jer je rečeno u kontekstu noćnog dojenja) stvara dijete koje kad-tad s**e po glavi roditeljima i cjelokupnom društvu. Ali se svakako slažem s njime da takva djeca postoje i da su produkt lošeg odgoja, u koji ubrajam ekstreme koji podilaze djetetu u svemu (na tu temu sam već mogla i doktorirati, samo da složim sve svoje postove   :Grin:   )

----------


## Svimbalo

Da se nadovežem- činjenica da postoje roditelji kojima je i sama riječ "odgoj" teško probavljiva (a susrela sam se s tim stavom na nekoj temi ovdje), govori da se u nekim elementima suvremenog odgoja stvarno otišlo u ekstrem. Kao-pustimo djetetu na volju u svemu i vodimo se isključivo njegovim potrebama i željama, ne namećući ni na koji način, ni u kojem slučaju svoje vodstvo. A toga stvarno ima, nažalost...

----------


## Peterlin

Zar nije tako sa svim drugim knjigama?

Još nisam našla ni jednu jedinu knjigu o odgoju (a bome ni o drugim temama) a da nisam u njoj našla i neke zamjerke... Juul included.

Na primjer, meni draga knjiga Diane Ehrensaft (RAZ)MAŽENO DIJETE bavi se istom problematikom (i isto je američka). Ima u njoj mjesta koja sam s užasom zaobilazila (npr. izjava kako ju je majka "resetirala" pljuskama) ali ima DIJELOVA koji su primjenjivi i u redu.

Iz svake knjige (i razgovora i foruma) treba uzeti što nam odgovara, a ostalo zaboraviti. Ja bih tako... Prije sam bila sklona nabacivati se drvljem i kamenjem, ali sad - nemam vremena baviti se tuđim razlozima zašto je u knjizi ili na forumu napisao ovo ili ono. Uzmem što mi treba i bježim dalje.

----------


## leonisa

> Ma znam da ti se ne sviđa, upozorila sam članice udruge   
> Meni se sviđa poruka, odnosno konačni cilj koji on želi postići, ali mi se ne sviđaju metode i ne mogu se složiti s time da dojenje na zahtjev (da, zaboravih spomenuti da u jednom dijelu čak ikakvo dojenje nakon 6. og mjeseca života smatra nepotrebnim, da citiram "trebalo se već odviknuti"-samo nisam sigurna misli li samo na noćno ili općenito, jer je rečeno u kontekstu noćnog dojenja) stvara dijete koje kad-tad s**e po glavi roditeljima i cjelokupnom društvu. Ali se svakako slažem s njime da takva djeca postoje i da su produkt lošeg odgoja, u koji ubrajam ekstreme koji podilaze djetetu u svemu (na tu temu sam već mogla i doktorirati, samo da složim sve svoje postove    )


da, ali ja smatram da spomenute metode mogu dovesti upravo do takvog ponasanja.
znaci cisto podilazenje djetetu u svemu moze dovesti, u konacnici, do istog cilja kao i "krojenje" djetetovog zivota tretirajuci ga kao lutku koju treba isprogramirati.
jer kad od rodjenja krenes rezati djetetovu osobnost pod izgovorom reda, rada i discipline, kad tad ce u kasnijem zivotu to dijete (kao mlada ili starija osoba) puknuti, bilo odlazenjem u neko psihicko stanje ili u nasilno ponasanje s**uci po svima nama i cijelom drustvu.  :Wink:  

npr. znam da, kad L. pogleda jednu doru i krene kmeciti da oce jos i da ne slusam to kmecenje dopustim joj jos jednu, cinim losu stvar i sebi i njoj.
no isto tako znam, da kad je jutros kmecala da zeli pogledati doru i mi joj nismo dali, da smo ucinili dobru stvar.
ALI isto tako znam da sam ju proslo ljeto slala na more sa bakom a da je ona plakala da ne zeli, a da sam ju ja slala, pod izgovorom osamostaljivanja, da bi ucinila veliku gresku.
bas kao i da ju navecer ostavim u mraku i kazem: sad si vec velika- sama spavaj!
posto je sama presla u svoj krevet, pa kasnije i u svoju sobu, vjerujem da, kada ce biti spremna, pozeljet ce i sama navecer zaspati, bez da ju netko pri tome zagrli.
TO ne smatram podilazenjem.  :Smile:  
zato kazem, da je, po meni, krivo postavio granice.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

O odgoju djece čitam svašta i u startu krećem sa stavom da ću uzeti samo ono, za mene i moju djecu, najbolje i ono što mi možemo primijeniti. I inače tako postupam u životu, od svega pomalo, svugdje se može nešto pametno naučiti, pa i onda kad se zgroziš. Tada naučiš da si pametniji od autora koji misli da je pametan da piše knjigu, a ti si, eto, još pametniji.  :Laughing:   8) 
Ovu nisam čitala, dovoljno mi je Svimbalo prepričala (hvala ti  :Smile:  ), a mislim da je i inače, za roditelje koji se ne osjećaju dovoljno suvereno u toj ulozi, dobro čitati vrijednu literaturu, ali ju ne uzimati kao Sveto pismo jer svaka tupi svoje pa na kraju ostaje dezorijentiranost.
Govoreći o sebi i popustljivosti, nisam za to, načelno. Dojim, nosim djecu, mazim, hvalim, spavaju s nama, no ne dozvoljavam  histerične ispade, bacanje po podu, šizenje u dućanu, tjeranje svoje volje u stvarima u kojima dijete nije sposobno odlučivati. Dakle, razgovor da, dijete je uvaženi član obitelji, može ga se u konačnici i poslušati da bude po njegovom, ali je odluka, zadnja presuda i odgovornost na roditelju, ja sam ipak gazda.  :Smile:   8)

----------


## Peterlin

Potpisujem Nenu. Ovak slično i ja radim...

Inače, jučer sam na Trgu bana Jelačića buljila u knjigu u izlogu Naprijedove knjižare. Nije skupa, ali zapitah se "da li mi to baš treba?" i odoh dalje u smjeru Algoritma. 

No, potražit ću je i pregledati ako je bude u knjižnicama. Naša je knjižnica dobro opskrbljena, ali očito je i tamo netko zaključio slično - brate mili, ovo oko nas je prava POPLAVA kojekakvih knjiga o odgoju (i ne samo odgoju), a treba biti mudar iz svega toga odabrati baš ono što nama paše i odgovara uvjetima okoline... Dok nađemo "onu pravu" knjigu, potrošit ćemo hrpu para na one koje pročitamo i odbacimo, zato ih rijetko kupujem bez provjere.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Potpisujem Nenu. Ovak slično i ja radim...
> 
> Inače, jučer sam na Trgu bana Jelačića buljila u knjigu u izlogu Naprijedove knjižare. Nije skupa, ali zapitah se "da li mi to baš treba?" i odoh dalje u smjeru Algoritma. 
> 
> No, potražit ću je i pregledati ako je bude u knjižnicama. Naša je knjižnica dobro opskrbljena, ali očito je i tamo netko zaključio slično - brate mili, ovo oko nas je prava POPLAVA kojekakvih knjiga o odgoju (i ne samo odgoju), a treba biti mudar iz svega toga odabrati baš ono što nama paše i odgovara uvjetima okoline... Dok nađemo "onu pravu" knjigu, potrošit ćemo hrpu para na one koje pročitamo i odbacimo, zato ih rijetko kupujem bez provjere.


Ma znala sam, ti si sigurno jedna "zrela, staložena  :Razz:   gospođa", ko i ja   :Laughing: , mislim da sam to skužila i na nekim drugim temama.  I ja to uzimam u knjižnici, ako mi nešto paše, doma skeniram i radim "svoju" knjigu od različitih, no to kasnije ni ne pročitam, još i zaturim negdje, ali dovoljno naučim dok samo radim te "skripte".

----------


## Peterlin

Tu smo negdje... he he he!

 :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

> Govoreći o sebi i popustljivosti, nisam za to, načelno. Dojim, nosim djecu, mazim, hvalim, spavaju s nama, no ne dozvoljavam  histerične ispade, bacanje po podu, šizenje u dućanu, tjeranje svoje volje u stvarima u kojima dijete nije sposobno odlučivati. Dakle, razgovor da, dijete je uvaženi član obitelji, može ga se u konačnici i poslušati da bude po njegovom, *ali je odluka, zadnja presuda i odgovornost na roditelju, ja sam ipak gazda*.   8)


mali osvrt na boldano
ja mislim da je jako bitno i prepoznavati vrijeme kad odgovornst za neku odluku postaje samo djetetova

ja ti odrastanje vidim ovako:
rodiš se sa 0% sposobnosti da preuzmeš odgovornost
rasteš, razvijaš se i učiš, konačan cilj (sa cca 18-21g) je sposobnost od 100% brige za sebe
da bi taj razvoj tekao nesmetano, jako je bitno da se ja, kao roditelj znam povuči tj. da ostavim odgovornost na djetetu

počne sa malim sitnicama tipa: koje boje majica (nema veze ako je u totalnom neskladu) , koje boje hlače, kad je gladna, kad ide na Wc, skidanje pelena je jedan od težih prepuštanja odgovornosti ... itd
malo po malo
do pune odgovornosti
prepuštam joj da odlučuje u svemu životno nebitnom (da li će se ljuljati ili igrati u pješčaniku) ... kod bitnijih stvari ju vodim, ne naređujem ali jako ulažem u sugestiju
bitno je da bude sigurna

ja znam da bih ja donijela bolje i jednostavnije riješenje od nje
1. imam iskustva
2. imam znanja
ali
ako ja odlučujem, ona neće naučiti tražiti riješenje, odvagnuti, poduzeti ostvarivanje rješenja i suočiti se sa posljedicom : bilo pozitivnom ili negativnom

----------


## Svimbalo

MGrubi, jako lijep post   :Smile:  
Slažem se s tobom i više no što sam mislila 

(priznajem da me je ona tvoja primjedba o prošlim vremenima kad se djecu dresiralo kao pse natjerala da pomislim kako si upravo ti permisivni roditelj)

----------


## Romy

Evo, ja čitam knjigu za koju sam vas pitala i postoje neke stvari koje su me se jako pozitivno dojmile..
Prepisujem, str.29:


"Vjerujem kako sljedeći postupci vašu djecu izlažu povećanom riziku od emocionalno iskrivljenog razvoja:

-Ne uspijevate stvoritisnažnu emocionalnu povezanost s djetetomzbog premalo vremena i pažnje koje mu posvećujete
- Vašem malom djetetu ne čitate, ne razgovarate i ne igrate se s njim kako biste mu pružili temelje pismenosti
- Prihvaćate zamisao o tome da će povećana skrb drugih ljudi biti adekvatna zamjena za vaš odnos s djetetom.
- Nemate čvrstih pravila ni svakodnevne rutine koje biste primijenili na miran, pravedan, uvjerljiv način, a da pritom ne osjećate krivnju ili da ne oklijevate.
-  Svome djetetu ne prenosite - postupcima i riječima - moralne,etičke i duhovne vrijednosti u koje vjerujete (ili, još češće, svojem djetetu pokazujete da za vas ne postoje moralne, etičke ili duhovne vrijednosti).
- Dopuštate djetetu da uspostavi nimalo adekvatan nadzor nad vlastitim životom.Određeni stupanj nadzora dopušten onda kad ga je dijete spremno preuzeti, odličan je; previše nadzora u vrijeme kad dijete nije za to spremno ima razorno djelovanje.
- Vičete i prijetite djeci. Možete biti čvrsti i pouzdani u provođenju pravila i bez pribjegavanja ovim metodama. Gubljenjem strpljenja pokazuje da ste oklijevali s rješavanjem problema sve dok bijes i nemoć koji su se nakupili postanu teško podnošljivi. Možete odmah čvrsto djelovati,; ne morate čekati da se razbjesnite.
- Pretjerano se poistovjećujete s djetetom, do stupnja kad počinjete pretpostavljati da ono želi isto ono što i vi. To će zadovoljiti vaše vlastite ambicije ili će djelovati tako da poveća vaš osjećaj vlastite važnosti. Ukratko, radi se o očekivanju da će dijete ugoditi vašem egu i riješiti vaše probleme.
- Očekujete previše kad zahtijevate premalo. Nemojte, primjerice, djetetu dopustiti da se razvlači po kući i igra videoigre po čitav dan, ako od njega očekujete da se iz škole vrati s pohvalama.
- Dopuštate djetetu da iskusi nagradu za ono što nije zaradilo i postiglo vlastitim snagama.
- Pretjerano izlaganje utjecaju medija.
- Ne pružate mogućnosti da se dijete bavi onim vrstama aktivnosti i iskustava koje usavršavaju njegovu sposobnost da sjedi mirno, da se koncentrira i sluša, a onda od škole očekujete da ga "popravi". Čak ni najbolje privatne škole ili najsjajniji sustavi javnog obrazovanja ne mogu postići iste rezultate s loše prilagođenom djecom kao što mogu s onom dobro prilagođenom i spremnom na učenje.
- Ne razgovarate o problemima. Izravna, iskrena i potpuna komunikacija treba biti konstantna osobina vašeg odnosa s djetetom."

----------


## tridesetri

sad me zainteresiralo...procitat cu je svakako

----------


## elin

cure, nisam čitala do kraja postove, ali već vidim po prvoj stranici i nekim postovima na drugoj da se ovo pretvorilo u raspravu o odgoju djeteta. Zaboravljate nešto što je vrlo važno: iz onoga što sam čitala iz postova od Svimbalo (koja je valjda jedina ovdje pročitala tu knjigu  :Grin:  ) proizlazi da se čovjek bavi problemima odgoja djece u SAD-u, a zaboravljata da su SAD i Europa, što se tiče ophođenja ljudi jednog prema drugom i prema djeci dva različita svijeta. Živjela sam godinu dana u SAD-u i mogu vam reći da 2 stvari nisam primijetila:
1. da roditelji odgajaju svoju djecu (to je više razina: mama hoću ovo, a mama će na to evo ti, bez drugih pitanja)
2. nisam primijetila da tamo netko nešto kuha (uglavnom, pizza, restorani, Burger King, McDonald's i sl.). A još sam manje primijetila da je netko kupio nekakvu sirovu namjernicu. Kuha se tako da se kupi već smrznuto, pa zagrije u mikrovalnoj.
Prema tome, ova se knjiga ne odnosi na nas, jer nije uopće kompatibilna našem društvu i nema potrebe dalje o tome raspravljati.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

MGrubi, naravno da je tako kako ti pišeš, tko će u jednom postu to objasniti, ja sam samo skratila. 
Djeca su mi vrlo samostalna, ne pada mi na pamet odlučivati hoće li u pješčanik ili na ljuljačku (karikiram) i sl. gluposti, ali kad ja kažem da se u autu veže ili da mi se mora dati ruka dok prelazimo cestu (kod mlađe) nema šanse da mi se usprotivi (odnosno, može, ali kratko i neuspješno i više ni ne pokušava).
Primjetila si da sam rekla "kod mlađe"? 
To znači da kako dijete raste, u pojedinim stvarima uzde popuštaju, da bi, postepeno, postalo samostalna individua koja me može upitati za savjet, ali bez ikakve obveze da me posluša. Sve primjereno dobi i zrelosti djeteta, ali i ozbiljnosti odluke (nije isto što će piti, vodu ili colu ili koju će boju majice obući) 
Ti si to malo bolje pojasnila, ja na brzinu svakih 2 sata ćirnem na forum pa ne mogu sve detaljno obrazlagati.  :Smile:

----------


## tridesetri

> 1. da roditelji odgajaju svoju djecu (to je više razina: mama hoću ovo, a mama će na to evo ti, bez drugih pitanja)
> 2. nisam primijetila da tamo netko nešto kuha (uglavnom, pizza, restorani, Burger King, McDonald's i sl.). A još sam manje primijetila da je netko kupio nekakvu sirovu namjernicu. Kuha se tako da se kupi već smrznuto, pa zagrije u mikrovalnoj..


  :Sad:  neistina. sorry

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1. da roditelji odgajaju svoju djecu (to je više razina: mama hoću ovo, a mama će na to evo ti, bez drugih pitanja)
> 2. nisam primijetila da tamo netko nešto kuha (uglavnom, pizza, restorani, Burger King, McDonald's i sl.). A još sam manje primijetila da je netko kupio nekakvu sirovu namjernicu. Kuha se tako da se kupi već smrznuto, pa zagrije u mikrovalnoj..
> 
> 
>   neistina. sorry


e, znaš što, ovo me zbilja ljuti jer ispadam lažljivica, a nisam. Rekla sam da sam u SAD-u živjela 1 godinu i da su moja iskustva takva. Eventualno možeš navesti da su tvoja iskustva drugačija, ali reći neistina, sorry, ali to me vrijeđa.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> cure, nisam čitala do kraja postove, ali već vidim po prvoj stranici i nekim postovima na drugoj da se ovo pretvorilo u raspravu o odgoju djeteta. Zaboravljate nešto što je vrlo važno: iz onoga što sam čitala iz postova od Svimbalo (koja je valjda jedina ovdje pročitala tu knjigu  ) proizlazi da se čovjek bavi problemima odgoja djece u SAD-u, a zaboravljata da su SAD i Europa, što se tiče ophođenja ljudi jednog prema drugom i prema djeci dva različita svijeta. ....Prema tome, ova se knjiga ne odnosi na nas, jer nije uopće kompatibilna našem društvu i nema potrebe dalje o tome raspravljati.


Točno, ima puno knjiga čiji su dijelovi za nas previše "američki", nije to jedina, no bez obzira na to jesmo li pročitali knjigu, možemo raspravljati o popustljivom odgoju, njega ima i izvan knjiga, svuda oko nas.

----------


## tridesetri

> e, znaš što, ovo me zbilja ljuti jer ispadam lažljivica, a nisam. Rekla sam da sam u SAD-u živjela 1 godinu i da su moja iskustva takva. Eventualno možeš navesti da su tvoja iskustva drugačija, ali reći neistina, sorry, ali to me vrijeđa.


pa to je razina razgovora koju si sama zauzela. mislim reci da tamo NE ODGAJAJU djecu - to vrijedja. mislim stvarno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e, znaš što, ovo me zbilja ljuti jer ispadam lažljivica, a nisam. Rekla sam da sam u SAD-u živjela 1 godinu i da su moja iskustva takva. Eventualno možeš navesti da su tvoja iskustva drugačija, ali reći neistina, sorry, ali to me vrijeđa.
> 
> 
> pa to je razina razgovora koju si sama zauzela. mislim reci da tamo NE ODGAJAJU djecu - to vrijedja. mislim stvarno


rečenica "Živjela sam godinu dana u SAD-u i mogu vam reći da 2 stvari nisam primijetila" ti apsolutno ništa ne znači, i to sa naglasnkom na ja nisam primijetila (znači moje iskustvo, a ne notorna činjenica zar ne?). Ako u mom postu naiđeš na rečenicu: Živjela sam godinu dana u SAD-u i tamo vam je pa onda ovo nabrajanje koji si citirala, onda slobodno možeš udariti po meni i ne bi se bunila, ali sad se bunim jer to nisam napisala, prema tome to nije razina razgovora koju sam ja zauzela, nego koju si nametnula.

----------


## elin

dodatak: a što te ima vrijeđati, pa ljudi koje sam tamo upoznala su zbilja to i radili. Ne kažem da nisu bili simpa i dragi, ali da nisu bili prisutni nimalo u životu svoje djece - e pa nisu (o toj temi postoje i nebrojeni američki filmovi, u konačnici).

----------


## tridesetri

ma dobro, to je ionako OT. ali...prije mjesec dana sam se vratila iz US i djeca su mi tamo isla u vrtic i druzila sam se s hrpom krasnih mama i uzivala u tome kako djeca tamo imaju "pravo glasa" i koliko ih se uvazava i koliko mama (trecina amerikanki) ostaje doma samo zato da bi se posvetile odgoju djece i to rade na tako jedan posten i divan nacin nacin i onda procitati "da je netko primjetio da oni tamo ne odgajaju djecu" stvarno zvuci   :Sad:  
bas mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva.

----------


## Svimbalo

Dobro, dobro, lakše malo   :Smile:  
Nisam još pročitala knjigu do kraja, ali kako idem dalje, to je bolja, odnosno popravljam neke dojmove. Ali-smeta me njegov stav prema ženama, onako je ostao u nekim pedesetim godinama prošlog stoljeća, cijeni ženu kao majku i domaćicu, ali brate, nemoj ići graditi karijeru, ostani kod kuće, jer u protivnom...
Doduše, i u tom se dijelu vidi da je pisao prvenstveno za Amerikance, jer piše o radnom vremenu od 9-beskonačno, što je ipak, još uvijek, kod nas iznimka (iz mog iskustva).

----------


## Peterlin

> Dobro, dobro, lakše malo   
> Nisam još pročitala knjigu do kraja, ali kako idem dalje, to je bolja, odnosno popravljam neke dojmove. Ali-smeta me njegov stav prema ženama, onako je ostao u nekim pedesetim godinama prošlog stoljeća, cijeni ženu kao majku i domaćicu, ali brate, nemoj ići graditi karijeru, ostani kod kuće, jer u protivnom...
> Doduše, i u tom se dijelu vidi da je pisao prvenstveno za Amerikance, jer piše o radnom vremenu od 9-beskonačno, što je ipak, još uvijek, kod nas iznimka (iz mog iskustva).


Da, da... ovo o radnom vremenu objašnjava i stav o ostajanju kod kuće. Nemaju oni ni pravo na porodiljni kao mi, nemaju ni tako dobar sustav predškolske skrbi (zapravo, teško je generalizirati), jednostavno nije isto kao kod nas. Ni  kod nas nije svuda isto - velike su razlike između nekih gradova, još veće između gradskih i manjih sredina. Velike su razlike između radnih mjesta i zahtjeva na karijeru... 

Nije loše prolistati poneku takvu knjigu i uvjeriti se da nije ni nama tako loše kako nas prečesto uvjeravaju. Količina problema je ista (ili manja), raspoređeni su drugačije...

A slažem se s Nenom o tome da je roditeljska riječ zadnja u NEKIM situacijiama. I slažem se s MGrubi da djetetu treba puštati na volju u NEKIM situacijama (pita me neki dan susjeda zašto moj sin ide u školu u trenirki, a ne u trapericama - a ja kažem da si je tako ODABRAO!   :Grin:  Offt. koji crni dress code u prvom osnovne??? To je nešto za otvoriti novu temu.)

Natrag na popustljivi odgoj - sve što u mudrim knjigama piše treba fakat pripasati našim lokalnim uvjetima. Ne mislim tu na Hrvatsku, nego na konkretnu situaciju svake obitelji. Ono što je bitno - djeca trebaju OKVIR i granice, a unutar toga trebaju slobodu. Tak ja to doživljavam. Najteže je naći mjeru - da ne bude ni previše ni premalo. A odgoj djeteta uvijek se vrti oko PREISPITIVANJA tih granica.

----------


## Anci

> A slažem se s Nenom o tome da je roditeljska riječ zadnja u NEKIM situacijiama. I slažem se s MGrubi da djetetu treba puštati na volju u NEKIM situacijama (pita me neki dan susjeda zašto moj sin ide u školu u trenirki, a ne u trapericama - a ja kažem da si je tako ODABRAO!   Offt. koji crni dress code u prvom osnovne??? To je nešto za otvoriti novu temu.)
> 
> Natrag na popustljivi odgoj - sve što u mudrim knjigama piše treba fakat pripasati našim lokalnim uvjetima. Ne mislim tu na Hrvatsku, nego na konkretnu situaciju svake obitelji. Ono što je bitno - djeca trebaju OKVIR i granice, a unutar toga trebaju slobodu. Tak ja to doživljavam. Najteže je naći mjeru - da ne bude ni previše ni premalo. A odgoj djeteta uvijek se vrti oko PREISPITIVANJA tih granica.


Je, slažem se.
Ja sam Nenin post tako i shvatila... tj. da nije mislila da ona o svemu baš odlučuje.
S tim da moram dodati da nekad i ja kažem tu zadnju i po pitanju robe. Posebno kad se 5-godišnja djevojčica u 7:05 premišlja što će obući i 5 puta se presvlači   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  A ti moraš hitno izaći iz stana.

Da dodam još... mislim da je bitno djecu slušati, ne ispuniti sve što žele, ali dati im pravo da kažu što žele pa razgovarati, pregovarati.   :Grin:  

I još nešto: kad su u onom điru da te više ne čuju,a ti objašnjavaš, objašnjavaš, objašnjavaš... puno sam si olakšala kad sam shvatila da tu trebam prestati pričati i pustiti ih da se malo ohlade. Ili ako je frka, napraviti po svom.

----------


## Joe

Anci, jesi pročitala knjigu?  :Saint:   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Anci, jesi pročitala knjigu?


  :Grin:  Jok.

----------


## pomikaki

elin i tridesetri, kad ste bili u Americi, valjda ste primjetile da je to _jako velika_ zemlja... i puna ekstrema i suprotnosti   :Wink:   Kao da se svađaju dva čovjeka opisujući Aziju, a ne znamo da je jedan bio u Japanu a drugi u Kazahstanu.

Zanimljivo je ovo što je izvukla Romy, ovo mi se posebno sviđa: 


> Gubljenjem strpljenja pokazuje da ste oklijevali s rješavanjem problema sve dok bijes i nemoć koji su se nakupili postanu teško podnošljivi.

----------


## Svimbalo

Pomikaki, mislim da ti se ne bi svidio način na koji bi on problem na vrijeme rješio   :Wink:  
Ali to je moj osobni dojam, možda i bi...
Međutim, poanta je svakako primjenjiva na sve

----------


## Anci

> Zanimljivo je ovo što je izvukla Romy, ovo mi se posebno sviđa: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Gubljenjem strpljenja pokazuje da ste oklijevali s rješavanjem problema sve dok bijes i nemoć koji su se nakupili postanu teško podnošljivi.


Pa to je istina. Meni se pokazalo tako da je bolje na vrijeme reagirati i postaviti granice   :Grin:  nego pustiti i pustiti pa se onda pogubiš i na kraju vikneš.
Ja govorim o jednoj situaciji, ne o nečemu dugoročnom jer mi se tako nešto nije dogodilo.

----------


## vertex

Nama je knjigu na roditeljskom sastanku preporučila Andrijina učiteljica. Ona smatra da i kod nas ima puno razloga za zabrinutost zbog permislivnog odgoja, ili bilo kakvog već manjkavog odgoja. Ima i konkretne razloge za to. Navodi da je već nekoliko godina situacija takva da, ako vidi recimo dva osmaša da se tuku, ne prilazi im i ne razdvaja ih, nego se makne. Boji se da je ne udare i ne osjeća da ima ikakav autoritet nad njima (koji bi oni priznavali). Napominjem da je žena sportašica, energična i živog duha, smatram da fenomenalno obavlja posao sa svojim razredom.
Ja sam u knjižari prelistala knjigu, odlomak koji sam pročitala nije mi se svidio (a u njemu i piše "možda vam se ne sviđa ovo što čitate.."   :Grin:  ). Mislim da ću je na kraju ipak pročitati.
S tim da je vjerojatno važno imati na umu da je čovjek psihijatar, dakle bavi se problemima i viđa uglavnom problematične odnose zbog prirode svog posla. Ili, što bi rekla naša redovna pedijatrica (ujedno i specijalistoca neuropedijatrije) - "Oni u bolnici (bolnički neuropedijatri) više ne znaju prepoznati zdravo dijete".

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Je, slažem se.
> Ja sam Nenin post tako i shvatila... tj. da nije mislila da ona o svemu baš odlučuje.
> S tim da moram dodati da nekad i ja kažem tu zadnju i po pitanju robe. *Posebno kad se 5-godišnja djevojčica u 7:05 premišlja što će obući i 5 puta se presvlači  *  A ti moraš hitno izaći iz stana.
> 
> Da dodam još... mislim da je bitno djecu slušati, ne ispuniti sve što žele, ali dati im pravo da kažu što žele pa razgovarati, pregovarati.   
> .


Tako, baš tako. Znate kako je bilo vruće prije par tjedana pa smo kupili nove japanke. A nekidan ujutro kiša, zima, duša ti se smrzne i moja gospođica hoće japanke jer su joj "nove i predivne". Nije puno gnjavila nakon odlučnog ne i obrazlaganje zašto ne, ali faca jad, tuga i očaj.
 I šta bih ja trebala? Osjetiti grižnju savjesti, pustiti ju da izabere i snosi odgovornost za svoj izbor u vidu hodanja po ambulantama. Ja ne.
Takvih je primjera milijun, i tko kaže da je menadžerima teško, pa mi svaki dan donosimo naoko male, a zapravo vrlo važne odluke za život i budućnost djece. Malo je obeshrabrujuće što je teško postići balans koji Peterlin spominje. Trudiš se, trudiš, a vjerojatno će ti  dijete kasnije nešto zamjeriti, no i to je normalno.
Možda će ova moja reći - mama, ti si nas vodila na izlete i kojekuda, a ja sam baš htjela one tenisice na kotače (e, s tim me pili već neko vrijeme).
Tko će to znati u budućnosti?
Po ovim citatima, meni taj autor dobro piše jer mislim da prelabavi, neodlučni roditelji, bez stabilnog, ali prijateljskog i uvažavajućeg autoriteta, mogu dovesti do pretjerano narcisoidnog, sebičnog, ali u konačnici nikad zadovoljnog djeteta.

----------


## MGrubi

Nena slažem se

----------


## elin

> bas mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva.


ja mislim da se nas dvije nismo razumjele: gdje sam ja napisala da sam imala loše iskustvo tamo, ma gdje sam napisala da sam išla kao dijete? Meni je tamo bilo super, ma totalno drugi doživljaj, to je stvarno poseban svijet i ne kažem da je lošiji od našeg, nego drugačiji. Oni imaju, također, više materijalistički pristup, životu općenito. Kod njih je najnormalnija stvar da dijete dobije po guzici, i ti si čudak kad ti je to :shock: . S druge strane, komunikacija se ne odvija kroz vrijeme provedeno sa djetetom jer imaju zbilja dugo radno vrijeme, a djeca gotovo čitav dan provedu u školi (od 8-16), a nakon škole obično još idu i na nekakvu dodatnu aktivnost koju provodi škola. Prvi zajednički obrok je u 18 (uglavnom). Subote su rezervirane za izlaske - uglavnom Mall ili kuglana, nedjelje za crkvu. Takva su moja iskustva. Nisam primijetila da mama dijete odvede u park, čak niti nisam vidjela park tamo gdje sam bila. Opet, ovisi koja je okolina, u kojoj si državi, u kojem dijelu SAD-a. Čak će ti i oni reći da neki dijelovi SAD-a nisu SAD, već ih smatraju Europskim: uglavnom gradovi na Istočnoj obali.

----------


## tridesetri

> Takva su moja iskustva.


razumijem. ali u tom slucaju ne vidim po cemu je to relevantno za ovu temu.

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Takva su moja iskustva.
> 
> 
> razumijem. ali u tom slucaju ne vidim po cemu je to relevantno za ovu temu.


u tome što je knjigu o kojoj pričamo i koja je potaknula ovu temu napisao Amerikanac, sa iskustvom dječjeg psihologa u SAD-u. Čak i ti moraš priznati da si dolaskom tamo imala kulturološki šok kao i ja. Po mom iskustvu, to je drugačiji svijet od ovog našeg (tu ne mislim samo na Hrvatsku, već Europu, jer bez obzira koliko isticali razlike, ipak smo svi u Europi tu negdje, a razlike, iako postoje, su zanemarive), pa osim onih najbitnijih značajki (za koje smatram da su iste za sve ljude na zemaljskoj kugli), ostalo su izrazito velike razlike, životne, kulturološke i druge.

----------


## tridesetri

> u tome što je knjigu o kojoj pričamo i koja je potaknula ovu temu napisao Amerikanac, sa iskustvom dječjeg psihologa u SAD-u


u tome se s tobom slazem. vec sam i prije napisala:




> pitam se koliko ta tema kod nas uopce moze biti shvacena. tip pise o necemu sto je problem u americi, gdje se vec najmanje 30 godina djecu odgaja ovako kako se kod nas tek pocelo.


medjutim, smatram da ako govorimo o tim razlicitostima (SAD-HR ili SAD-Evropa) onda bi se trebali drzati barem koliko-toliko dokazivih cinjenica. 
bez uvrede, ali diskusija na temelju tvojih losih iskustava mi je jednostavno :/

----------


## pomikaki

> Pomikaki, mislim da ti se ne bi svidio način na koji bi on problem na vrijeme rješio


  :Grin:   pa koji je taj?

Nesumnjivo, knjiga je sumnjiva   :Rolling Eyes:   one gluposti oko dojenja su žalosne, što drugo reći, pa automatski gubi na kredibilitetu. Ali vjerujem da se može izvući i pametnih stvari. Ja pročitam svašta. Ali sam već stvorila neki svoj stav pa lakše filtriram što mi je u redu a što nije.

----------


## Svimbalo

Meni ne gubi na kredibilitetu samo zbog dojenja-osim toga, dojenje nema baš nikakve veze sa njegovom specijalizacijom, stoga, ponavljam, uvjerena sam da nitko u toj knjizi neće tražiti savjete o dojenju. To ide u onu domenu "uzmeš što ti paše".
A problem bi na vrijeme riješio, kao što rekoh, radom i disciplinom   :Grin:  
Sad, naravno, govorim skroz pojednostavljeno, osim toga, ja *ipak* (na sad već 184. stranici) preporučam knjigu-kao što bih preporučila i svaku drugu, onome tko je dovoljno razuman da pronađe taj svoj filter.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam došla na pomisao da je takav savjet o dojenju u toj knjizi (i drugim knjigama s "civiliziranog zapada") isključivo iz praktičnih razloga -  nema porodiljnog kao kod nas, većina mladih majki ide raditi kad dijete ima baš tu dob koju ovaj preporučuje za prestanak dojenja. Ne znam... Nije to jedina knjiga u kojoj sam to našla, ali ne bih bez podloga nabrajala. Uglavnom, sve jameričke. 

Nu, danas popodne idem opet u knjižnicu - možda su je nabavili ili planiraju...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> A problem bi na vrijeme riješio, kao što rekoh, radom i disciplinom   
> Sad, naravno, govorim skroz pojednostavljeno, osim toga, ja *ipak* (na sad već 184. stranici) preporučam knjigu-kao što bih preporučila i svaku drugu, onome tko je dovoljno razuman da pronađe taj svoj filter.


Što se misli pod rad i disciplina?
Baš sam malo gledala teme tamo po godištima n aforumu da vidim bih li ja trebala moje cure malo "upregnuti" jer mi se čini da danas djeca pod milim Bogom ništa ne rade.
 Ne mislim ja stvarati dječje robove no strah me, vidim svoju mlađu braću, tinejdžere, oni se maltene uvrijede kad im se kaže da nešto naprave  jer to doživljavaju kao veliku uslugu "tome drugome", nemaju taj osjećaj da je normalno da i oni, osim prava, imaju obveze (osim školskih i svog kreveta).
 Ne samo da bi mi fizički olakšalo da ove moje nešto malo rade nego me strah i da ne odgojim nedisciplinirane egoiste.
U takvim dvojbama volim poslušati glas "stručnijih", pa, što kaže?

----------


## Peterlin

> Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A problem bi na vrijeme riješio, kao što rekoh, radom i disciplinom   
> Sad, naravno, govorim skroz pojednostavljeno, osim toga, ja *ipak* (na sad već 184. stranici) preporučam knjigu-kao što bih preporučila i svaku drugu, onome tko je dovoljno razuman da pronađe taj svoj filter.
> 
> 
> Što se misli pod rad i disciplina?
> Baš sam malo gledala teme tamo po godištima n aforumu da vidim bih li ja trebala moje cure malo "upregnuti" jer mi se čini da danas djeca pod milim Bogom ništa ne rade.
> ...


Joj, ovo su fakat i moje bojazni... Doduše, ja klince od malih nogu uključujem ne da pomažu nego da DOPRINOSE (kao i muž)=jer radi se o našem zajedničkom domu. Zašto ZAŠTO bi samo ja kuhala/spremala/bla bla... A ako se s tim ne krene na vrijeme, dok još to klinci ne smatraju tlakom, kasno je dragi moji petnaestogodišnjaku govoriti da bi elem nešto trebao, a do tada mu se sve serviralo. TAJ pristup doživljavaju kao tlaku. Djecu treba postupno uvoditi u svijet odraslih koji je pun obveza. Razina prava i obveza trebala bi rasti zajedno. Nadam se da ću uspjeti to izvesti sa svojom djecom, jer kad gledam oko sebe, vidim puno više loših uzora nego dobrih...  :/

----------


## Svimbalo

Nena, to sam ja malo parafrazirala onu "red, rad i disciplina", s naglaskom na disciplina-on smatra da sva djeca od 6 mjeseci naviše trebaju znati sama se uspavati, pa i da sve kompliciraniji načini uspavljivanja ne vode ničemu (to je mali ilustrativni primjer). Inače, ne govori toliko o sudjelovanju djeteta pri kućanskim poslovima (BTW; potpuno se slažem s tobom   :Love:  ) kao takvom, nego navodi da bi npr. četverogodišnje dijete trebalo samo počistiti nered koji je napravilo (prvenstveno dirajući nešto što ne smije). 
Uzmi knjigu, svidjet će ti se neki njegovi savjeti!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena, to sam ja malo parafrazirala onu "red, rad i disciplina", s naglaskom na disciplina-on smatra da sva djeca od 6 mjeseci naviše trebaju znati sama se uspavati, pa i da sve kompliciraniji načini uspavljivanja ne vode ničemu (to je mali ilustrativni primjer). Inače, ne govori toliko o sudjelovanju djeteta pri kućanskim poslovima (BTW; potpuno se slažem s tobom   ) kao takvom, nego navodi da bi npr. četverogodišnje dijete trebalo samo počistiti nered koji je napravilo (prvenstveno dirajući nešto što ne smije). 
> Uzmi knjigu, svidjet će ti se neki njegovi savjeti!


Da, vjerojatno *neki*, ovo s bebama mi je već sad jeza.

----------


## pikula

Uh kad tek jadan shvati da i dojenje i cosleeping itd imaju itekako veze   :Laughing:   Nitko  mu neće htjeti objaviti tu knjigu  :Laughing:

----------


## debeljucka

meni je knjiga ok i svakako bih je preporučila. ne slažem se sa svime (stav o dojenju), ali roditelji svoju djecu trebaju odgajati još puno, puno godina nakon onih prvih dojenačkih. 
Knjiga dobro pokazuje kako nepostavljanje granica u ranom djetinjstvu dovodi do depresije i problematičnog ponašanja u adolescenciji i odrasloj dobi. A granice o kojim se u knjizi govori nikako nisu one kojima bi se maltletiralo dijete već se spriječilo da ono maltletira druge,a ponajviše sebe, odnosno da ga se nauči kako biti zadovljna i samosvjesna osoba koja je dio obitelji i društva.
A primjeri iz knjige se ne dešavaju samo u onoj tamo Americi. Definitivno sam neke obrasce ponašanja pronašla i u svojoj djeci, djeci prijatelja i sebi.
Naslov je možda neprivlačan ali je bolno istinit.

----------


## mrč

> Ovako nešto google izbaci. Ja mislim da je u principu tako:
> 
> AUTORITARAN – veliki roditeljski zahtjevi, nadzor nad djetetom,ne pružaju dovoljno topline i ljubavi
> AUTORITATIVAN – postavljaju granice i provode nadzor, ali pokazuju toplinu i ljubav.
> PERMISIVAN ( POPUSTLJIV) – roditelji od djece zahtijevaju malo,daju im preveliku slobodu


Eto kad promatram kako moj brat i žena odgajaju svoje troje dice,svrstala bih ih u ovu drugu kategoriju.

Već san valjda dosadna s tim,ali ako ja sa svojim malim postignem i pola,bit ću sretna žena

otprilike to izgleda ovako,autoritativan odgoj smatram pravim odgojem

-nema fizičkog kažnjavanja kao ni verbalnog teroriziranja dice
-ono što mama i tata kažu je zakon,ali ne u smislu krutosti,ima tu i puno kompromisa-pogotovo što se tiče sitnica(eto netko je da primjer ostanka u parku...na takve kompromise mislim)
no po pitanju jela i spavanja kompromisa nema,nemate pojma kako dica vole red kad jednom usvoje šprancu-zimi svi zaspu u 20,ljeti u 21 sat
-strašno puno polažu na fizički kontakt-ta dica dobiju tisuću poljubaca i zagrljaja na dan,svakodnevno se govori "volim te najviše"...ta se dica osjećaju voljenima
-postoje izrazita pravila ponašanja na javnom mjestu,na ulici,na plaži,u knjižnici,u dućanu....dica se predivno ponašaju
evo neki dan sam bila sa šogoricom u knjižnici,vodile smo mog malog u kolicima i njena dva dečka.Mi smo dugo birale knjige a njih dvojica sili za mali stolić,svaki jednu knjigu u ruku i u tišini listaju...ni jedan još nije krenija u školu

granice su i te kako postavljene,također,provode se i kazne u vidu kratkotrajnog ostanka u sobi na hlađenju i uskraćivanja npr crtića taj dan
podviknu na njih tek u krajnjoj liniji,inače rijetko

----------


## pikula

Rispekt. to se traži. Samo roditelji moraju biti odgojeni da bi znali odgajati.   :Sad:

----------


## sandra23

pročitala sam knjigu.ne zam tko ju je još ovdje pročitao ali sigurno nitko tko kaže da je čovjek protiv dojenja.
čovjek jednostavno objašnjava da prva povezanost koja najviše utječe na emotivni razvoj djeteta dolazi kroz hranjenje ,time najčešće dojenje,zbog zagrljaja i svih emotivnih stavki dodira majke i bebe.time je za dojenje.
ALI-također naglašava da je stvar u HRANJENJU i ZAGRLJAJU i DODIRU i da ukoliko majka zbog bilo čega ne doji ili ne želi ili bilo šta to je također ok dok god postoji povezanost između majke i bebe i maženje i zagrljaj,dakle dok majka pruža bebi ono na što dijete prvo reagira i što mu je najbitnije.
čovjek želi reći da svaka žena ima stvar izbora i da bilo šta što se čini zato što je nametnuto ili se mora(tipa dojenje ako majka ne želi) čini više štete nego koristi ako žena nije opuštena i sigurna i zadovoljna svojim postupkom,jer nervoza prelazi na dijete i nema te emotivne koristi dojenja.
dakle čovjek nije protiv dojenja ali nije mu to niti NO.1 u životu novorođenčeta.bitno je da dijete jede i napreduje i ostavlja dojam sigurnosti i zadovoljstva.e sad je li to majčino mlijeko na prsa ili bočicu ili adaptirano njemu je manje bitno.
ovo sad nije napad na dojenje i svi znamo da je to najbolja hrana za bebu.ali isto tako svi znamo da dojenje nije recept i garancija za sreću.
svi trebamo činiti što nama i djetetu emotivno najviše odgovara jer cilje je zbližiti se i pružiti osjećaj sigurnosti-to je čovjek htio reći.

----------


## Sandee

Dizem malo temu jer upravo citam 'Epidemiju...' - *sandra23* ima pravo, nije lik protiv dojenja, nego kaze to sto je opisano u postu *sandra23*.

Knjiga mi je prilicno ok, iako vjerujem da se dosta 'izgubilo u prijevodu' jer kulturoloske razlike izmedju 'nas' i 'njih' nisu zanemarive (npr. dosta referira na skoro pomodno 'naljepljivanje' kojekakvih dijagnoza tipa ADD i sl. zbog kojih je u SAD-u navodno cca 6 milijuna(!) djece na medikamentima, a zapravo je mozda 4 % njih stvarno u okvirima nekakve dijagnoze - 'poremecaji' ostalih jednostavno se poklapaju s tipicno djecjim ponasanjem koje odraslima zapravo smeta).

Ipak, s autorom se slazem u dijelu da neke granice trebaju postojati jer djeci to jednostavno treba. Mislim, granice trebaju i odraslima, a kamoli djeci. Mnogi su u prethodnim postovima lijepo opisali razlike izmedju autoritarnog, autoritativnog i permisivnog odgoja, a zgodna su razmisljanja McGrubi, Trine i ostalih.

Ok je knjiga, vrijedi citanja, jasno, uz jedan kriticki odmak obzirom na spomenuti kontekst druge (odgojne) kulture.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja sam u totalnom bedu nakon 40 stranica ove knjige.

nije karikiranje, ali ispada da će moja djeca, zato što sam im ja dopuštam da spavaju gdje žele i zato što ponekad nemam jasno definirane granice, postati maloljetni delikventi  :/ 

fakat sam bila u depri nekoliko dana nakon čitanja, a nisam još ni do pola došla. strah me nastaviti.

----------


## Joe

sladjo, ja sam svjesno zanemarila neke dijelove knjige, za moj ukus je malo hitlerovska, i ide mi na jetra ono američko ponavljanje "i Robin je upala pod utjecaj epidemije!" i slično, ali osnovna ideja knjige mi je ok. čitam i prihvaćam selektivno  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> zato što ponekad nemam jasno definirane granice, postati maloljetni delikventi  :/


Ma tko to UVIJEK ima jasno definirane granice?  
Ljudski je da se te granice mijenjaju ovisno o raznim faktorima, pa i mom raspoloženju a i njegovom.  To je život.

Da se razumijemo, nisam čitala knjigu tak da nemam pojma o čemu govori osim ovoga što se tu spominjalo, pa možda pričam gluposti   :Grin:

----------


## baobab

Ja također nisam čitala knjigu i mislim da sam ovdje među rijetkima koja uopće ne čita knjige o odgoju djece...pa zato smatram da imam pravo reći kako ja gledam na odgoj. Ja to radim posve intuitivno, ako osjetim da se trebam postaviti čvrsto, to i uradim. Ne je ne, uvijek, svugdje i odstupanja nema. Bez obzira na okolnosti, raspoloženje, atmosferu. Smatram da smo mi mame zbog razno raznih strahova i strepnji strahovito zaboravile na svoju unutarnju intuiciju, oslanjajući se gotovo u potpunosti na koje kakve matrice koje nas upućuju kako odgojiti dijete. Za to priručnik ne postoji, kao niti univerzalan vodič za život,ljubav, sreću. Djeca vole red,disciplinu i moraju osjetiti da je roditelj "jači" od njih. U suprotnom, djeca se zaista pretvaraju u tiranine, a onda je već kasno postavljati granice. Načelno jesam protiv popustljivog odgoja ma kako god se on u svojoj vokaciji apostrofirao.

----------


## sven

čitala knjigu i moram reći da sam zadovoljna načinom pisanja iako naravno ipak ima dijelova s kojima se ne bi složila.
*baobab* potpisujem

----------


## sandra23

*potpisujem baobab*

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

*baobab* je dobro napisala, nerijetko danas srećemo roditelje "nemoćne" pred djetetom. 
Ako si pred malim djetetom nemoćan, jadan i slab, pa kako ga misliš voditi kroz život, usmjeriti, podupirati....

Izjave "joj, ja ne znam šta ću  s njim" i nemoćna kuknjava meni je strava, kad dolazi od roditelja čije je dijete sasvim zdravo
.
Zadaća je roditelja da zna, pa ako ne zna, neka se potrudi da sazna šta će i kako će, a ne da prepušta djetetu "komandu", a samim time i odgovornost za koje dijete nije zrelo....

Radili smo u školi na roditeljskom sastanku nekakvu UNICEF-ovu zadaću, (zbog titule "škole bez nasilja") gdje smo mi roditelji, po skupinama morali prezentirati različite oblike roditeljstva, od onog autoritarnog do popustlijvog.
Na ovaj hladni autoritarni srce ti se cijepa jer zamišljaš kako je toj jadnoj djeci koja ne dobivaju ljubav i podršku već samo teror, ali bogme i kod popustljivih skužiš kako izrastaju mali, razmaženi tirani koji također, da stvar bude gora, uopće ne budu sretni.
Ne mislim pritom na ove male, labave granice koje su normalne jer smo ljudi sa srcem, a ne strojevi, već na nepostojanje onih bitnih granica koje djecu uče da budu ljudi odgovorni  prema drugima i sebi.
Žao mi je što tih UNICEF-ovih  radionica nema više i što ih učiteljice shvaćaju baš površno, tek toliko da odrade, za razliku od nas roditelja, koji smo se baš angažirali.

----------


## laumi

> *baobab* je dobro napisala, nerijetko danas srećemo roditelje "nemoćne" pred djetetom. 
> Ako si pred malim djetetom nemoćan, jadan i slab, pa kako ga misliš voditi kroz život, usmjeriti, podupirati....
> 
> Izjave "joj, ja ne znam šta ću  s njim" i nemoćna kuknjava meni je strava, kad dolazi od roditelja čije je dijete sasvim zdravo
> .
> Zadaća je roditelja da zna, pa ako ne zna, neka se potrudi da sazna šta će i kako će, a ne da prepušta djetetu "komandu", a samim time i odgovornost za koje dijete nije zrelo....
> 
> Na ovaj hladni autoritarni srce ti se cijepa jer zamišljaš kako je toj jadnoj djeci koja ne dobivaju ljubav i podršku već samo teror, ali bogme i kod popustljivih skužiš kako izrastaju mali, razmaženi tirani koji također, da stvar bude gora, uopće ne budu sretni.
> Ne mislim pritom na ove male, labave granice koje su normalne jer smo ljudi sa srcem, a ne strojevi, već na nepostojanje onih bitnih granica koje djecu uče da budu ljudi odgovorni  prema drugima i sebi.


*X*

----------


## pikula

potpis

----------


## cvijeta73

ja isto potpisujem, ali sladju   :Grin:  

i inače, mislim da se totalno pretjeruje s tim strahom od popustljivog odgoja, onako kako ga većina shvaća.
naročito kad kod nas smo svjesni da je ipak neki drugi stil odgoja prevladavajući. a nikako ne popustljiv.
a onaj oblik odgoja kojega ja smatram opasnim, je onaj kad roditelje - nije briga.
al to se i ne može nazvati odgojem.

----------


## pikula

Meni se čini da je danas ipak više onih koji nemaju vremena, ne stignu, a priroriteti svakako posloženi, ali oko djece i obitelji  :?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ja isto potpisujem, ali sladju   
> 
> i inače, mislim da se totalno pretjeruje s tim strahom od popustljivog odgoja, onako kako ga većina shvaća.
> naročito kad kod nas smo svjesni da je ipak neki drugi stil odgoja prevladavajući. a nikako ne popustljiv.
> a onaj oblik odgoja kojega ja smatram opasnim, je onaj kad roditelje - nije briga.
> al to se i ne može nazvati odgojem.


Pa nije to baš ni pisano za nas (većinom ne). Mi taj fenomen "popustljivog" možemo i gledati uglavnom kao fenomen, a ne epidemiju, i kao takvog ga izvući iz knjige, ali baš ono izvući iz konteksta.

Ovo  - spavanje djece i ostali dogovorni postupci koji su dio običaja i rituala jedne obitelji meni ne bi spadali u popustljivost, bar ne onu nezdravu, za shvaćanje autora knjige manje me je briga.

Evo što je meni, u mojoj okolini, nepodnošljivo popustljiv odgoj, kojemu svjedočim tu i tamo, ali dovoljno da obrišem znoj sa čela nakon susreta s njima i njihovom djecom.

Bacanje po podu u dućanu jer nije kupljen dovoljan broj željenih predmeta, pritom  mamimo nemoćno -ustani, zlato, pa ne možeš dobiti to, zadnji put smo ti kupili, hoćeš, micika, možda ovo.....
Zatim, dijete nervozno, nervozno do bola u tuđoj kući jer mu se ne dozvoli da kišobranom lupa po staklu, i eventualno ga razbije...nakon šest minuta boravka obavezno se urla i traži da se ide doma jer se doma valjda gazduje.....

Srećom, ta mama je bila ipak dovoljno angažirana da je potražila pomoć psihologa (za dijete), a onda ju je psiholog uputio kod psihologa za odrasle jer je pametno zaključio da je s djetetom sve ok ,ali mama treba trening kako reći ne i biti djetetu roditelj, a ne sluga.
Sad je stanje daleko bolje.

Jedna moja prijateljica, koja ima prvo dijete, pitala me za savjet vezan uz durenje i neposluh svog djeteta u gostima, bacanje po podu u dućanu i sl. da sad ne ulazim u detalje i pitala šta da napravi  tada, da li da ga čušne pred svima ili što.

Ja sam je pitala pušta li ona djetetu takvo ponašanje i doma,  ona  kaže - "da, ali mi doma to ne smeta, doma smo pa šta ima veze ako histerizira, nemam se kad time baviti svaki put, nije mi toliko bitno".

Ne znam jesam li pametna ili samo pametujem   :Embarassed:  , ali sam joj rekla da u dućanu može napraviti vrlo malo ili ništa, jer je to tada samo izvedba naučenog ranije, to je glavna predstava, a sve probe za tu predstavu, sve je to već naučeno i napravljeno doma, 
na svakodnevnim malim stvarima.
Ono vani je samo konačna izvedba onoga što je naučeno ili nije naučeno doma, tada kad nam se čini da nas to ponašanje uopće ne smeta i da si to sebi, i djetetu, možemo dopustiti i priuštiti.

   I slažem se s cvijetom, ono kad roditelja nije briga je  strahotan vid roditeljstva.
I još jedna digresija. Mi smo, roditelji, na tom sastanku, morali ocijeniti sebe i svoje ponašanje i većina nas se, vrlo subjektivno, svrstala u poželjne roditelje - onu skupinu  tzv. "skrbno-zahtjevnih".
Na to je učiteljica rekla da, ako bi se nju pitalo da ocjeni naše roditeljstvo prema ponašanju naše djece u školi, ona bi nas većinu svrstala u skrbne, ali prepopustljive, dakle, ne baš idealne prema toj klasifikaciji.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ajme, potjerajte me s ove teme ako nakon ovoga išta više napišem  :Embarassed:  .

Moram dodati, a pod dojmom (opet i opet) moljakanja od maloprije svoje djece, 
da je puno teže biti nepopustljiv roditelj nego popustljiv.
 I danas popodne, kao i masu puta dosad, one bi gledale tko zna koji crtić zaredom (normalno da ne dam), vani je -7 Celzijusa, a nosile bi se krpene tenisice (o, my God  :Rolling Eyes:  ) jer one imaju sjaj i bisere na sebi, a to je baš lijepo  :Grin: , zadaća se ne bi pisala danas nego sutra, a svako malo je i neki dobar film u 9 navečer (ne kužim zašto na Novoj tv u to kasno doba emitiraju filmove za djecu :? ), i tako svaki dan, milijun stvari...od prehrane do obveza...
 Ako krenem linijom manjeg otpora, znam da ne valja, kad ostanem čvrsto pri pravilima, osjećam se ko komandant trupe.
 Postupak moje frendice, kad se nije (trenutno) snalazila u nekoj situaciji pa se obratila stručnjaku koji ju je uputio kako da preuzme kormilo, pokazao se pun pogodak jer su sada zadovoljniji i ona i dijete, 
znači, posve je jasno da stalno treba biti uporan u "vodstvu", ali kako je
to samo naporno i naporno   :Rolling Eyes:  :majka pod trenutnim preopterećenjem:  :Grin:

----------


## Val

> *Ako krenem linijom manjeg otpora, znam da ne valja, kad ostanem čvrsto pri pravilima, osjećam se ko komandant trupe*.


ajme, ovo kao da su moje riječi. 
s njih troje malih ne mogu si priuštit previše popuštanja (u smislu pa nije baš tako jako, *sada*, bitno) jer se već u sljedećoj prilici to poprilično iskorištava.
i ponekad se osjaćam tako bespomoćno. 
ne mislim da sam prestroga, ali mi se čini da bih ponekad mogla biti manje izorganizirana (opuštenija).

----------


## baobab

Nena, odlično! Sve si to tako jednostavno rekla. Imam primjer, susjedu,ja se te malene bojim...što su njoj napravili to ni njezin muž neće moći ispraviti. A sve samo zato da mama može u miru gledati svoje serije i spavati. Nemar, nebriga, ignoriranje i strah. Ne popustljivost nego totalno zanemarivanje i prepuštanje slučaju ali iz čistog straha.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ova tema mi se činila interesantno pa sam došla škicnuti, inače nemam djece još ali radim u vrtiću i ono s čim se najviše susrećem u zadnje vrijeme jesu upravo popustljivi roditelji koji dobrim djelom zanemaruju potrebe svoje djece. 
Rekla bih bolje ikakva pažnja nego nikakva, mislim bolje biti i strog roditelj  nego ignorirati i zanemarivati svoje dijete jer tu dolazi do nepopravljive štete

----------


## Ifigenija

Nena Jabuka je dobro rekla, slažem se s većinom rečenoga.
Meni je sve jasnije da djecu treba učiti da se prilagođavaju okolnostima i životu i da popustljivost zapravo stvara slabe pojedince, jadne i nesretne. Mogu samo reći - koliko je lakše kad dijete od početka ima strog odgoj (moja malena) i koliko je teže kad rodiš malog princa pa onda shvatiš da mu to ništa ne koristi pa moraš mijenjati pravila. Ali da se. To je važno. Ako se i pogriješi, opet moraš imati autoritet roditelja i moći usmjeravati i odgajati svoje dijete.

strogost rula  :Klap:

----------


## Peterlin

> Nena Jabuka je dobro rekla, slažem se s većinom rečenoga.
> Meni je sve jasnije da djecu treba učiti da se prilagođavaju okolnostima i životu i da popustljivost zapravo stvara slabe pojedince, jadne i nesretne. Mogu samo reći - koliko je lakše kad dijete od početka ima strog odgoj (moja malena) i koliko je teže kad rodiš malog princa pa onda shvatiš da mu to ništa ne koristi pa moraš mijenjati pravila. Ali da se. To je važno. Ako se i pogriješi, opet moraš imati autoritet roditelja i moći usmjeravati i odgajati svoje dijete.
> 
> strogost rula


Da, da... ima nas još koji smo to iskusili. Jasno postavljene granice su zakon. Možemo oko njih pregovarati.... ponekad. ALi zna se tko je zadužen da ih postavi. Nije to uvijek lako (pogotovo ako nisi rođeni vođa, a moraš biti).

----------


## lola_34

Ajme, drage moje, kad vas čitam malo mi je lakše, jer se ponekad osjećam kao generalni zapovjednik, kad nešto želim da naprave, kad im ne popuštam i sl. Neke stvari im dopuštam, ali oko nekih nema pregovora i te se stvari moraju poštivati. Zna se kad se npr. gleda crtić, igra, jede, ide spavati (dobro sitna odstupanja su moguća, ali to je otprilike to).

Ali kad se uspoređujem s MM-om - on im više popušta jer je manje vremena s njima, pa to malo što je, im popušta puno više - vidim nakon nekog vremena njegovog popuštanja i nejasno postavljenih granica - da i sami klinci (pogotovo žensko dijete  :Rolling Eyes: )postaju razdražljivi i nervozni. A ja, nekako preduhitrim takvo ponašanje, pa kod mene imaju manje takvih ispada. Eto, to mi daje nadu da moje metode i nisu tako loše.

Tamo gdje ima mjesta za pregovore s klincima - pregovaram, tamo gdje nema - ne popuštam. I točka! (kako bi moja D. rekla - to je naučila od mame  :Grin: ).

Sad je ispalo da su moji klinci ne-znam-kako-zločesti,. Ali mislim da se roditelj najviše treba voditi promatranjem djeteta - i tako će uočiti gdje škripi i na čemu treba poraditi: posvetiti više/manje pažnje djetetu, kazniti loše / nagraditi dobro ponašanje, itd.

----------


## flower

mislim da uopce nije upitno trebaju li granice vec kako ih postaviti, zasto se misli da je samo strogost adekvatna metoda za postavljanje granica?

----------


## Zdenka2

Naravno da nije samo strogost uvjet za to. Naprotiv, većinu granica postavljamo bez ikakve potrebe za strogošću. No, s mog gledišta, ne treba stati s postavljanjem granica zato što je za to u određenom trenutku potrebna strogost.

----------


## Ivana2

Ja se slažem sa svim ovdje umjerenim stavovima. Meni je ok i umjereno popustljivi odgoj i umjereno stroži odgoj. To sve ovisi o temperamentu djeteta, djetetovoj fazi i td.

----------


## sonia

ja sam čak i izdvojila tih 79 kn za knjigu.i mogu vam reći da je meni knjiga i sama metoda ok.malo me je zasmetao stav prema ženama kao glavnim krivcima,ali ajde..preživjela sam. za moj pojam pisana je više za nekog ko ima malu bebu doma ili trudnice,pa bi je kao takvu njima i preporučila.sklona sam toj metodi i mogu reći da sam se instiktivno tih stvari u knjizi i pridržavala.inače i jesam tip koji ne podnosi razmaženost, prekenjavanje i kompenziranje vremena i ljubavi novcem i stvarima.ono čega sam postala brutalno svjesna u čitanju te knjige je da moj sin stvarno premalo radi po kući i koliko vremena troši na tv,komp i facebook-mada sam mislila da je to u nekim realnim granicama.to sam momentalno korigirala i strašno sam zadovoljna rezultatima.tako de se tih 79 kn definitivno isplatilo...

----------


## krojachica

Podižem temu, jer me zanima zna li netko za još koju
knjigu od ovog autora?
Ili mi netko kome se knjiga svidjela i slaže se sa stvarima
u njoj iznesenima može preporučiti "nešto slično"?

----------


## Peterlin

Ma imaš tih knjiga koliko hoćeš....

Evo, ja ću navesti samo one koje sam čitala. Većinu sam nabavila u kvartovskoj knjižnici, neke čak imala doma, a kad smo ih prerasli, dala sam ih u dobre ruke:

*Thomas W. Phelan: 1-2-3 Uspjeh*
http://www.profil.hr/knjiga/123-uspjeh/6777/

*Stanley Greenspan:* 

Vještine igrališta http://www.profil.hr/knjiga/vjestine-igralista/5369/

Sigurno dijete http://www.profil.hr/knjiga/sigurno-dijete/5368/

Ima on još hrpu knjiga i svaka je dobra, ali ove dvije sam znala napamet. 

Diane Ehrensaft:
(Raz)maženo dijete http://knjizara.ekupnja.com/Razmazen...-pr-17581.html

*Wendy Grant:*
Kako riješiti sukobe i pretvoriti ih u suradnju http://knjizara.ekupnja.com/Kako-rij...-pr-17726.html

(Ovo je primjenjivo i za odrasle, ne samo za djecu, ali ima i dosta materijala za roditelje)

Bitno:
U svakoj od ovih knjiga naći ćete primjenjive stvari i one druge, koje se pojedinom roditelju neće dopasti. Ja sam takve preskakala, nisam ih previše strogo sudila, a "pobrala" sam samo ideje koje su mi se činile primjenjivima.

Eh, da, zaboravih genijalnog australskog autora, zove se *Steve Biddulph*: Tajne sretne djece i Nove tajne sretne djece

I on ima još knjiga, nešto o dječacima i djevojčicama - isto, svaka mu valja, ali sve govore u osnovi o istoj temi - odgoju. 

Dobru zabavu!

----------


## Sony

ako koga zanima,knjiga je sad na akciji,dostava na kiosk besplatna:
http://tisakmedia.hr/Artikl/Knjige-P...JcMjU4NA%3d%3d

----------


## dodagoda

> Ja također nisam čitala knjigu i mislim da sam ovdje među rijetkima koja uopće ne čita knjige o odgoju djece...pa zato smatram da imam pravo reći kako ja gledam na odgoj. Ja to radim posve intuitivno, ako osjetim da se trebam postaviti čvrsto, to i uradim. Ne je ne, uvijek, svugdje i odstupanja nema. Bez obzira na okolnosti, raspoloženje, atmosferu. Smatram da smo mi mame zbog razno raznih strahova i strepnji strahovito zaboravile na svoju unutarnju intuiciju, oslanjajući se gotovo u potpunosti na koje kakve matrice koje nas upućuju kako odgojiti dijete. Za to priručnik ne postoji, kao niti univerzalan vodič za život,ljubav, sreću. Djeca vole red,disciplinu i moraju osjetiti da je roditelj "jači" od njih. U suprotnom, djeca se zaista pretvaraju u tiranine, a onda je već kasno postavljati granice. Načelno jesam protiv popustljivog odgoja ma kako god se on u svojoj vokaciji apostrofirao.


Evo ni ja ne čitam, jedno vrijeme jesam i shvatila sam da onda malo previše zabrijem, više pokupim iskustva od drugih mama/prijateljica. Odgoj nemože biti šabloniziran jer kao što je svaki roditelj drugačiji tako je i svako dijete drugačije i ako nešto prolazi kod jednog klica ne znači da će i kod drugog. Kroz vrijeme sam shvatla da je nabitnije slušati svoju djecu, tj. čuti ono šta nam govore i na neki način im pokušati objasniti svoje odluke kada oni smatraju da im radimo nepravdu.Naravno da to netreba biti disertacija ali u nekoj dobi od 3-4 godine kad oni shvate da imeju svoju volju i da mogu utjecati na ishod neke rasprave oni nisu sposobni razlučivati dali je to dobro ili loše za njih.Oni su samo svjesni da nešto žele a mi smo zločeste babaroge ako im to nedamo.. treba vremna, truda i volje naučiti ih da prihvate tvoju odluku. Mene je osobno izluđivalo prepucavanje i razjašnjavanje(da ne kažem i urlanje) npr u dućanu... neda se meni 10 minuta njemu na blagajni objašnjavati zašto nemože dobit neku glupost od 100 kn ili zašto on sad poslije vrtića nemože u park. Uglavnom izborila sam se za tu privilegiju da ušute kad odrješito kažem NE a poslije kad se smire doma u miru raspravimo zašto je mama rekla NE. Bitna je bila i činjenica da nekad bude i po njihovome pa smo uvijek radili neku ravnotežu. Imala sam i tu sreću da mi je prva kćer stvarno bila "lako odgoivo" dijete.Stvarno je bila dobrica al zato smo na sinu morali izvježbati sve vještine pregovaranja.
Ne smije se klincima sve dozvoliti, mora se znati tko je roditelj i tko određuje pravila a opet im dopustiti da imaju svoju volju ..težak ej taj balans i mislim da se mnogi roditelji u želji da odgoje samosvijesno dijete pogube i polako stvaraju razmaženo derište. I moji su razmaženi, da se razumijemo al ipak se trudimo držati uzde u rukama...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Nisam procitala ovu knjigu,ali primijetila sam nesto kod vecine roditelja koje susrecem, a sto je mozda cak i suprotno, ali srodno popustljivom odgoju, a to je ubijanje volje djeteta. Jedan dan u parkicu, mama s blizancima. Cijelo vrijeme ih opominje "nemoj ovo,nemoj ono,nemoj trcati,past ces,nemoj otici 2m od mene to je daleko,gle curicu kako mirno sjedi,ti si zlocest,nemoj dirati,nemoj biti,nemoj disati..." Pocela mi je ici na zivce. Onda u jednom trenu klinac (cca 2 godine) baci papiruc u smece (nla njeno nlagovaranje od 10min) i onda usljedi:"bravoooo,bravo!" Ko da je rijesio zahtjevan matematicki zadatak. I tak svi. 
Ta djecla ne znaju sama ni prdnut bez da pogledaju mamu. Zao mi ih je. Totalna nesloboda.
Morala sam ovo nekome reci,sam nisam znala gdje  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Amaranth - reći ću ti samo da u potpunosti razumijem tu mamu blizanaca.
Kad ih imaš dvoje, iste dobi, a sama si s njima, moraš ili biti shiva ili hiper pažljiva jerbo će se netko ozlijediti, pobjeći - bit će neko sr"#$%
Totalna nesloboda s dvije godine, učenje djece o primjerenom feedbacku na mamine upute i poziv, garancija su da će s 2 i pol, 3, moći i sami negdje nešto. I da će ih mama uspjet sama
odvest bilo gdje, bez pratnje ikog drugog.
Tko nema blizance ne može razumijeti.
Eto jučer sam bila s mojima navečer vani, sjeli na cugu u bech bar. Društvo me nagovara - ajde pusti ih, opusti se bla-bla, truć-truć.
Makla sam pogled s njih na minutu, eto dolazi jedan uplakan, otišao je iza šanka, skužio konobaricu da ide, okrenuo se i mlatnuo okom o rub šanka.
Rezultat = šljiva na oku, ranica na kapku + ranica ispod kapka.
Da sam radila po svoje, odnosno inzistirala da mi ostanu u vidnom polju, to se nebi dogodilo.
Al eto, ja nakon 3 i pol godine slušam savijete roditelja jednog djeteta.

----------


## Peterlin

> Amaranth - reći ću ti samo da u potpunosti razumijem tu mamu blizanaca.
> Kad ih imaš dvoje, iste dobi, a sama si s njima, moraš ili biti shiva ili hiper pažljiva jerbo će se netko ozlijediti, pobjeći - bit će neko sr"#$%
> Totalna nesloboda s dvije godine, učenje djece o primjerenom feedbacku na mamine upute i poziv, garancija su da će s 2 i pol, 3, moći i sami negdje nešto. I da će ih mama uspjet sama
> odvest bilo gdje, bez pratnje ikog drugog.
> Tko nema blizance ne može razumijeti.
> Eto jučer sam bila s mojima navečer vani, sjeli na cugu u bech bar. Društvo me nagovara - ajde pusti ih, opusti se bla-bla, truć-truć.
> Makla sam pogled s njih na minutu, eto dolazi jedan uplakan, otišao je iza šanka, skužio konobaricu da ide, okrenuo se i mlatnuo okom o rub šanka.
> Rezultat = šljiva na oku, ranica na kapku + ranica ispod kapka.
> Da sam radila po svoje, odnosno inzistirala da mi ostanu u vidnom polju, to se nebi dogodilo.
> Al eto, ja nakon 3 i pol godine slušam savijete roditelja jednog djeteta.


Debelo si u pravu. Lakše je paziti na samo jedno dijete. To je neusporedivo.

Ja nemam blizance, ali su djeca rođena s minimalnom dobnom razlikom - isto je ovako bilo. Morala sam ih držati "na kratkoj lajni" inače je znalo biti cirkusa... A ne pitajte kako smo naučili - ne baš lijepim iskustvom.

SUmskovoce - saljem vibre za brzi oporavak!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Sumskovoce - saljem vibre za brzi oporavak!


Margarin radi čudesa. Nadam se da neće biti šljive kad dođem s posla  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Amaranth - reći ću ti samo da u potpunosti razumijem tu mamu blizanaca.
> Kad ih imaš dvoje, iste dobi, a sama si s njima, moraš ili biti shiva ili hiper pažljiva jerbo će se netko ozlijediti, pobjeći - bit će neko sr"#$%
> Totalna nesloboda s dvije godine, učenje djece o primjerenom feedbacku na mamine upute i poziv, garancija su da će s 2 i pol, 3, moći i sami negdje nešto. I da će ih mama uspjet sama
> odvest bilo gdje, bez pratnje ikog drugog.
> Tko nema blizance ne može razumijeti.
> Eto jučer sam bila s mojima navečer vani, sjeli na cugu u bech bar. Društvo me nagovara - ajde pusti ih, opusti se bla-bla, truć-truć.
> Makla sam pogled s njih na minutu, eto dolazi jedan uplakan, otišao je iza šanka, skužio konobaricu da ide, okrenuo se i mlatnuo okom o rub šanka.
> Rezultat = šljiva na oku, ranica na kapku + ranica ispod kapka.
> Da sam radila po svoje, odnosno inzistirala da mi ostanu u vidnom polju, to se nebi dogodilo.
> Al eto, ja nakon 3 i pol godine slušam savijete roditelja jednog djeteta.


Nema ti to veze sa iskljucivo sa blizancima.
Jednom prilikom smo poveli E. ( u dobi od 4 godine) na klizaliste i cekali smo izvan leda jer je M imao trening .I kaze meni jedna mama djeteta od 12 i 20 godina " opusti se, ja cu pripaziti." Moram li reci da ju je izgubila u roku 10 minuta ?!
Zena je zaboravila da se mala djeca lako izgube iz vida . Cak i ako su prilicno mirna i poslusna kao E.  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pa da, sirius. Samo što se ja češem gdje me svrbi (mama blizanaca iz posta  :lool:  ) 
Gledat druge i pametovati je lak posao.
Bavit se svojima je nešto drugo.
I još me zasvrbilo na sinoćnji doživljaj i "Opusti se" mantru mojih prijatelja. I djetetov udarac u oko.

Pročitala sam teaser za knjigu i odlučila da mi ona uopće ne treba.
Djeca mi se ne bacaju po podu, ne vrište i rade scene.
Prije 10-ak dana je moj malac (sa sumnjom na pervazivni) samnom odradio 3 sastanka u Općini i jedan sastanak sa klijentom.
Sve je proteklo u najboljem redu, bez plakanja, ekscesa ili problema. Dakle, nekog vraga ipak radim dobro. I imam ih na oku. I vjerojatno sam silno dosadna drugim mamama jednog djeteta u parku sa svojim upozoravanjima, dozivanjima i sličnim intervencijama.

----------


## dodagoda

Moja starija je bila mirnica, uvijek je pazila da ne padne  ali zato je mali bio brz ko munja i još uvijek je ali sad već sam pazi na sebe. Naravno da na djecu treba paziti, pogotovo malene , no treba im dati i slobode u kontroliranim uvjetima. Mei će vječna enigma ostati roditelji koji djecu vode u park i onda se deru na njih kad se isprljaju ili im brane veranje i sl. uz napomenu:"ne možeš to, isprljat ćeš tenisice, hlače, haljinu..." :Shock:  . Ok, događalo se i nama da završimo u parku neplanirano u neprikladnoj odjeći-tada sam i ja naglašavala na pažnju, no u ovom slučaju govorim o roditeljima koji to rade na svakodnevnoj bazi, dakle nema slučajnosti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nisam procitala ovu knjigu,ali primijetila sam nesto kod vecine roditelja koje susrecem, a sto je mozda cak i suprotno, ali srodno popustljivom odgoju, a to je ubijanje volje djeteta. Jedan dan u parkicu, mama s blizancima. Cijelo vrijeme ih opominje "nemoj ovo,nemoj ono,nemoj trcati,past ces,nemoj otici 2m od mene to je daleko,gle curicu kako mirno sjedi,ti si zlocest,nemoj dirati,nemoj biti,nemoj disati..." Pocela mi je ici na zivce. Onda u jednom trenu klinac (cca 2 godine) baci papiruc u smece (nla njeno nlagovaranje od 10min) i onda usljedi:"bravoooo,bravo!" Ko da je rijesio zahtjevan matematicki zadatak. I tak svi. 
> Ta djecla ne znaju sama ni prdnut bez da pogledaju mamu. Zao mi ih je. Totalna nesloboda.
> Morala sam ovo nekome reci,sam nisam znala gdje


Mora da ovako ti izgledaš tm-u kad kreneš doma čistiti kuću u 11 navečer, he he he .... Sorry na kombiniranju topica, ali nisam mogla odoljeti.

----------


## Beti3

> Mora da ovako ti izgledaš tm-u kad kreneš doma čistiti kuću u 11 navečer, he he he .... Sorry na kombiniranju topica, ali nisam mogla odoljeti.


O, da  :Smile:  "very good point". 
I da, promatrati sebe očima drugih. Uf, teško...( možda i onaj moj u  AQ temi, prigovara s razlogom, a ja laganini, ima vremena, totalno cool)

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Mora da ovako ti izgledaš tm-u kad kreneš doma čistiti kuću u 11 navečer, he he he .... Sorry na kombiniranju topica, ali nisam mogla odoljeti.


Ajooj..nije mi jasna poveznica, uopce.
I nema veze jedno s drugim. To je hrvstski odgoj-djeca ovisna o roditeljima do 30.
Ok,ako su djeca ziva pa ih treba pojacano opominjati,ali blizanci o kojoma pricam su mirnija djeca,al brate, ne mogu ni potrcat bez da ih se opomene.
Svakodnevno u parkicu cujem "nemoj se ljutiti,zlocesta si, nemoj plakati..nemoj,nemoj"

Kad to usporedim sa odgojem sjevernjaka koji ih puste da padnu,da se udare,da uce na vlastitim pogreskama,vidim da pretjerujemo.

----------


## Lili75

ja se slažem s *Amaranth* i odgojem Skandinavaca.
Daj brate pusti djecu da dišu i da budu nesputana.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajooj..nije mi jasna poveznica, uopce.
> I nema veze jedno s drugim. To je hrvstski odgoj-djeca ovisna o roditeljima do 30.
> Ok,ako su djeca ziva pa ih treba pojacano opominjati,ali blizanci o kojoma pricam su mirnija djeca,al brate, ne mogu ni potrcat bez da ih se opomene.
> Svakodnevno u parkicu cujem "nemoj se ljutiti,zlocesta si, nemoj plakati..nemoj,nemoj"
> 
> Kad to usporedim sa odgojem sjevernjaka koji ih puste da padnu,da se udare,da uce na vlastitim pogreskama,vidim da pretjerujemo.


Poveznica?

A što ti muža onda ne pustiš da uživa onako kako bi pustila djecu? Ja svog pustim. A djecu ne pustim. ALIII mm podmeće leđa isto koliko i ja. Sad i djecu u teen godinama učimo tome, zajedno. Ali kad su bili mali, nije bilo šanse da ih ostavim (onako kako SUmskovoce kaze) jer su bili mali istovremeno, pa je bilo razbijenih glava i koječega ako bih se ja "opustila". 

Tja, nikad ne znaš - drugi roditelji IMAJU svoje razloge koji ne moraju biti vidljivi ovakvom promatraču. Ja imam jedno dijete s alergijskom astmom, a drugo je kao malo imalo motoričke poteškoće i smetnje vida. I te kako sam pazila na njih u parkiću. S druge strane, unatoč tim poteškoćama, prvi put smo na hitnoj bili prošle godine kad je mlađi uganuo nogu - s tim stvarno nisam mogla ništa drugo. Do tada - 13, odnosno 14 godina bez ekscesa. Pa si ti sad misli...

----------


## In love

A ja mislim da je razlika izmjedu ostaviti djecu prepustenu samo sebi ( dok ispijas kavu ili nesto s drustvom) ili ostaviti djecu ali jih ipak s jednim okom uvijek nadgledati ( tako sam radila ja, ja mislim da se mogu donekle opustiti tek zadnju godinu). Ja sam jih uvijek pustala da trce, budu nesputani, padnu, dobiju koju cvorugu ali sam jih uvijek nadgledala s jednim okom i odmah skocila ako je bilo potrebno.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Poveznica?
> 
> A što ti muža onda ne pustiš da uživa onako kako bi pustila djecu? Ja svog pustim. A djecu ne pustim. ALIII mm podmeće leđa isto koliko i ja. Sad i djecu u teen godinama učimo tome, zajedno. Ali kad su bili mali, nije bilo šanse da ih ostavim (onako kako SUmskovoce kaze) jer su bili mali istovremeno, pa je bilo razbijenih glava i koječega ako bih se ja "opustila". 
> 
> Tja, nikad ne znaš - drugi roditelji IMAJU svoje razloge koji ne moraju biti vidljivi ovakvom promatraču. Ja imam jedno dijete s alergijskom astmom, a drugo je kao malo imalo motoričke poteškoće i smetnje vida. I te kako sam pazila na njih u parkiću. S druge strane, unatoč tim poteškoćama, prvi put smo na hitnoj bili prošle godine kad je mlađi uganuo nogu - s tim stvarno nisam mogla ništa drugo. Do tada - 13, odnosno 14 godina bez ekscesa. Pa si ti sad misli...


A ti si bas zapela za mog muza! Kakve veze ima sta ne "pustim" muza koji ne shvaca obveze i sta pustim dijete da se samo snalazi u jednosravnim situacijama u parkicu da se nauci samostalnosti.
Rekla sam da primjecujem kako mnogi (jedan dan ih je oko mene bilo 3 para) roditelji guse djeciju slobodnu volju.

Jedno je reci "ne", drugo je govoriti :"nemoj se ljutiti,dobra djeca se ne ljute". Jedan tata je cijelo vrijeme maloj curici od 14 mj govorio sta da radi s loptom (koju joj je dodala druga curica), doslovno :"hajde daj ani loptu,dodaj loptu,nemoj baciti u stranu,donesi loptu,pusti loptu,vrati loptu,zasto se ne loptas sad?" !!! (Kao da je pas)

Meni to nije normalno. Kao sto djeci treba jasno reci ne i postaviti im granice,tako im treba dati slobodu izrazavanja,osjecanja,razmisljanja.
Ne zelim uci u svoje dijete i mijenjati njenu osobnost.
Pustim ju u parkicu nek se igra. Kad joj pridju djeca,promatram,ali ne uplicem se. Ako joj netko uzme loptu,pustim. Ako ona nekom uzme,pustim na kratko da vidim hoce li rijesiti problem. Uplicem se kad vidim da nastaje problem.

Meni je nesuvislo pratiti dijete u stopu i stalno ga opominjatu. Vecina njih su sterilizirani i ne smiju dotaknut nista sto je na podu. A meni je pojam sretnog djeteta-boso,prljavo,nasmijano dijete,znojno od trcanja...

Ja sam navela ono sto svaki dan primjecujem.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

I ti svog muza "pustis".
Ja nikada nisam upotrijebila takve rijeci "pustim", "dopustim". Ti sad jesi,a htjela si.mene prikazati kao "seficu".

----------


## sirius

> I ti svog muza "pustis".
> Ja nikada nisam upotrijebila takve rijeci "pustim", "dopustim". Ti sad jesi,a htjela si.mene prikazati kao "seficu".


a malo jesi sefica.  :Smile: 
evo sad te nervira i ovaj tata koji se aktivno bavi svojom kceri , ali ne na nacin koji se tebi svida.  :Smile: 
mislim, razumijem ja tebe, imam i ja takvih bisera ponekad.

----------


## Tamara@

Zbog posla sam izvukla neke ključne misli iz ove vrlo vrijedne knjige (posebno je važan dio o samopoštovanju i pohvalama), pa prenosim ovdje, možda nekome bude korisno:

Izvučene bitne misli iz knjige „Epidemija popustljivog odgoja“ Roberta Shawa


- Određivanje strukture uobičajenih dnevnih postupaka, obveza i postavljanje granica – to nisu mjere kažnjavanja!
- morate ga voditi i nadzirati – to njemu treba – to je usmjeravanje!
-djetetu treba empatija, ljubav ali i kontrola!
- čitava jedna kategorija kontraproduktivnih ponašanja roditelja sastoji se od pronalaženja isprika i izgovora za dijete. Čak i onda kad je dijete umorno ili gladno nema opravdanja za grubost ili namjerno kršenje roditeljskih pravila.
- nisam sklon pregovaranju, pogađanju niti beskonačnom raspravljanju s djecom. Ja ne vjerujem u to da uvijek moramo biti „ravnopravni“. Na kraju krajeva, tko je odgovoran za čitavu obitelj? Svi ti manevri su pokušaji roditelja da izbjegnu očitu istinu: u roditeljskim rukama je čitava odgovornost za konačni ishod.
- ovo zvuči izuzetno radikalno: djeca trebaju nekoga da im odredi kada moraju ići u krevet,kada će pisati zadaću, gledati televiziju, nekoga da im kaže što trebaju jesti i s kime se mogu igrati. Oni dobro napreduju u strogo nadziranoj sredini. Mi ih oštećujemo kada im ne kažemo „ne“ a ne onda kada im zabranjujemo neke stvari.
- popustljivi roditelji su opisani kao roditelji koji se lako predaju, dopuštaju da se pravila koja su odredili ne provode, ili na neki način nagrađuju loše ponašanje, dopuštajući djeci koja su se odupirala odlasku na spavanje da ostanu dulje budna ili im popuštajući samo da im ne bi priredila scenu. Jasno je što ta djeca žele poručiti: što se ja gore ponašam to je vjerojatnije da će mama i tata popustiti.
- najbolja atmosfera za odgoj djeteta je sredina puna ljubavi i poštovanja za svaku osobu, u kojoj se cijelo vrijeme točno zna što dijete smije, što ne smije činiti. Prisutnost pravila koja se ne smiju kršiti ni na koji način ne mora ometati ozračje ljubavi i prihvaćanja. Kada dijete sprečavate u tome da čini nedopuštene stvari ili ga učite kako će se ponašati u svijetu onda je to čin ljubavi.
SAMOPOŠTOVANJE
Samopoštovanje se ne može podići nikakvim tehnikama. Samopoštovanje je prirodan nusproizvod zdravog, produktivnog života kojim žive potpuno razvijena djeca. Pružite djeci emocionalnu potporu potrebnu za njihov rast i napredak – solidno iskustvo povezanosti, ograničenja koja proizlaze iz ljubavi, mogućnost da budu produktivna i da sudjeluju u životu obitelji – i samopoštovanje će se razviti samo od sebe.
Ne treba posezati za najnovijim trendovima, kao što je obilato i pretjerano hvaljenje svakodnevnog dobrog ponašanja. Što je dijete starije , to će mu šepavo ohrabrivanje i plitke pohvale više škoditi. Dijete u predpubertetu će posumnjati da mu se ulizujete ili na neki način pokušavate manipulirati njime. !!!!!
Posjedovanje istinski visokog stupnja samopoštovanja predstavlja nešto više od jednostavnog mišljenja da smo dobri u svemu što činimo – radi se i o tome da znamo koja su naša ograničenja i da se s time pomirimo ne osjećajući se poraženima.
Samopoštovanje kakvim ga prikazuje današnja generacija popularnih psihologa nije ništa drugo nego samoljublje, narcizam.
Pohvala - > pohvala koja djeci zvuči iskreno mora imati određene karakteristike . Ona se mora koncentrirati na trud i postignuće. Nikad nemojte vrednovati djetetovu ličnost („Ti si dobar/loš dječak“).  Budite realni i određeni u svojim pohvalama. Izbjegavajte pretjerivanja kao što su: „Ti si najbolji pomagač na svijetu“. Pohvala također ima više učinaka ako je selektivna u smislu očekivanja određenog stupnja postignuća. Kad dođe neočekivano, ona postaje nešto zaista posebno. Inače, kada je dijelimo nekritički, pohvala može stvoriti „ovisnika o hvaljenju“, dijete koje očekuje da ga se neprekidno i za sve pohvaljuje.
Činjenica je da samopoštovanje proizlazi iz osjećaja da smo važni kao osoba a ne samo iz toga da nam netko neprekidno laska.
- „vitamini“ koje dijete treba da bi doseglo svoj puni potencijal:
• Snažno iskustvo povezanosti
• Neprekidnu prisnu i strpljivu komunikaciju
• Rutinu i red
• Moralnu obuku
• Vrijeme za opuštanje

 (Dio o lošim ocjenama)
Djetetu kojem ocjene postaju sve lošije objasnite da je škola njegova obaveza, a da je čovjek daleko zadovoljniji životom ako dobro radi svoj posao.

Dijete odjednom ima loše ocjene – do sada ste vjerojatno uspjeli saznati da nije stvar u njegovim kognitivnim sposobnostima, jer bi se to pokazalo znatno ranije. Što osjeća? Što ga ometa? To sami morate saznati.

----------

